# Reformed Covenanter blog posts on the Sabbath



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 3, 2019)

I intentionally make an effort to publish one blog post each Lord's Day on the Sabbath. Today's offering comes from J. C. Ryle on over-busyness, personal religion, and the Sabbath.

These posts are collected together into a category on the Sabbath, though I need to update the earlier posts (Wordpress now allows you to justify the margins, which makes for ease of reading).

Reactions: Like 7 | Love 2 | Edifying 2 | Amen 1


----------



## BuddyOfDavidClarkson (Mar 3, 2019)

Thank you so much for each blog post. I typically re-blog them.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 3, 2019)

BuddyOfDavidClarkson said:


> Thank you so much for each blog post. I typically re-blog them.



I am glad that they are of some use to you, David.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 3, 2019)

I didn't know you were doing this; I may mine your posts for five more weeks to make 52 weeks of weekly quote posts I've been doing. I don't think I'll simply continue as my initial goal was to do it for a year and recycle or stop hopefully making my initial point (though on FB the likes have dropped significantly as I hammer that one string). They all are here in the Daily Devotion Forum 2018-2109.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jake (Mar 3, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I didn't know you were doing this; I may mine your posts for five more weeks to make 52 weeks of weekly quote posts I've been doing. I don't think I'll simply continue as my initial goal was to do it for a year and recycle or stop hopefully making my initial point (though on FB the likes have dropped significantly as I hammer that one string). They all are here in the Daily Devotion Forum 2018-2109.



Some really good quotes here too: http://www.doyouconfess.com/quotations/#4th

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 10, 2019)

Today's post is Wilhelmus à Brakel on the sins forbidden in the fourth commandment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Edifying 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 17, 2019)

The post for this Lord's Day is Thomas Becon on keeping the Sabbath holy.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2019)

Today's post is Matthew Henry on the institution of one day in seven for religious worship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 24, 2019)

N.B. With respect to the recent discussion on John Owen's _Hebrews_, there should, in the will of the Lord, be several extracts from his work on the Sabbath (in volume 2) published in subsequent weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 31, 2019)

This week's post is John Owen on the Sabbath not being too Puritanical.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 7, 2019)

Today's Sabbath related post is Edward Reynolds on the grounds for sanctifying the Lord's Day and the Lord's Supper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinghezy (Apr 7, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Today's Sabbath related post is Edward Reynolds on the grounds for sanctifying the Lord's Day and the Lord's Supper.



Interesting the connection he makes between the two with taking common things (food & drink, days) but God sets them apart and imparts significance. I wonder if that would be a useful argument towards Lord's Day observance when some already esteems the Lord's Supper.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 13, 2019)

The post for this Sabbath is William Twisse on allowing God one day in seven.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 21, 2019)

Today's post is David Scott on the public funding of religious instruction and the public good of Sabbath observance.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 28, 2019)

The post for this Sabbath day is Benedict Pictet on the fourth commandment. Take careful note of his final sentence. One of the practical evils of the Easter festival is that it causes us to denigrate the importance of the weekly Lord's Day as the day for remembering that Christ rose from the dead.

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 5, 2019)

Today's post comes from Matthew Henry on the carnality of Sabbath desecration. 

Owing to the decision to hold the Belfast Marathon on the Lord's Day, as opposed to the May Day Bank Holiday (Monday), my own congregation had to cancel its morning service as a result of the disruption caused by this event.

Reactions: Sad 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 5, 2019)

The long time white rock lake marathon (now the BMW Dallas Marathon) is always on a Lord's Day and for years and years until the planners varied the path, it was impossible to get out of my home neighborhood and many churches' member were inconvenienced. It still is a hassle but not quite so bad since the route was revised and since we sold the family home and I moved to the other side of the lake.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 12, 2019)

This week's post is Richard Baxter on remembering to keep the Sabbath holy.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 18, 2019)

This week's post for the Lord's Day is Wilhelmus à Brakel on incentives to Sabbath observance.

God-willing, next week, I will have a post from an author whom I have not previously cited on this subject.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 19, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The long time white rock lake marathon (now the BMW Dallas Marathon) is always on a Lord's Day and for years and years until the planners varied the path, it was impossible to get out of my home neighborhood and many churches' member were inconvenienced. It still is a hassle but not quite so bad since the route was revised and since we sold the family home and I moved to the other side of the lake.



If only the church would get back to this manner of testifying against such profanations: Reformed Presbyterian Synod of Ireland on the duty of a Christian nation to uphold the Sabbath (an updated version of an old post).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 25, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> God-willing, next week, I will have a post from an author whom I have not previously cited on this subject.



I have not quite been able to do that this week (I had intended to post something from Lewis Bayly, but that will have to wait for another time). Still, I have not posted anything from the Westminster divine, William Gouge on this subject for a long time. Hence, this week's post is William Gouge: The Sabbath is not a day for sports.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 1, 2019)

Today's post is something a little different. It comes from a member of the Westminster Assembly: Francis Cheynell on the danger of popery to the Lord's Day.

The sad thing is that if he were alive today, he would have to write about the danger of evangelicalism to the Sabbath. How far we have fallen in recent years!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 9, 2019)

The post for today is Francis Turretin on distinguishing between the moral and the positive in the fourth commandment.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 16, 2019)

I finally got around to posting something on this subject from Lewis Bayly. Hence, today's post is Lewis Bayly on the change of the day for Sabbath observance in the New Testament.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 16, 2019)

This post is not (narrowly speaking) a Sabbath post, but it is of use to refute those who appeal to the continental view of the Sabbath: Wilhelmus à Brakel on the magistrate’s duties to the first table of the law.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 23, 2019)

Today's post comes from a member of the Westminster Assembly: Matthew Newcomen on the evil of clergy denigrating the Sabbath and divine ordinances.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Jun 23, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Today's post comes from a member of the Westminster Assembly: Matthew Newcomen on the evil of clergy denigrating the Sabbath and divine ordinances.



Very, very good. I sincerely appreciate these posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 29, 2019)

The post for this Lord's Day is Thomas McCrie on the first day of the week as the Christian Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 6, 2019)

The post for this Sabbath is David Pareus on the Lord’s Day as an apostolic institution.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 13, 2019)

The post for this Sabbath is George Swinnock on natural and biblical grounds for Sabbath observance.

P.S. Has anyone come across a portrait of George Swinnock?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smeagol (Jul 14, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The post for this Sabbath is George Swinnock on natural and biblical grounds for Sabbath observance.
> 
> P.S. Has anyone come across a portrait of George Swinnock?


Daniel,

Thank you for being persistent in putting up these pieces. Often I arise and read what you posted as a tool to help focus my mind on the Lord’s Day before secret worship. Please keep it up and know that at least one ruffian is blessed by it.

P.S. I also usually send it out in a group text with some other men who I walk through life with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 20, 2019)

James Bannerman on legal protection for the Sabbath day


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 27, 2019)

Jonathan Edwards on the establishment of the Christian Sabbath

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 3, 2019)

The post for this Lord's Day is J. C. Ryle: Christ upheld the true meaning of the Sabbath.

Perhaps @NaphtaliPress can move this thread into the new sub-forum?

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 3, 2019)

So moved.


Reformed Covenanter said:


> The post for this Lord's Day is J. C. Ryle: Christ upheld the true meaning of the Sabbath.
> 
> Perhaps @NaphtaliPress can move this thread into the new sub-forum?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 3, 2019)

Thanks, Chris.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 10, 2019)

The post for this Lord's Day is Henry Smith on the labourer’s Sabbath-rest. 

In my experience, I have found some atheists and even Marxists receptive to the practical benefits of Sabbath observance when explained in these terms. Sadly, Bourgeoise Evangelicals do not seem to understand that by frequenting businesses on the Lord's Day, they are participating in the oppression of the proletariat, who are being denied their right to a weekly day of rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 17, 2019)

Matthew Henry on skipping worship and Sabbath profanation

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Aug 18, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The post for this Lord's Day is Henry Smith on the labourer’s Sabbath-rest.
> 
> In my experience, I have found some atheists and even Marxists receptive to the practical benefits of Sabbath observance when explained in these terms. Sadly, Bourgeoise Evangelicals do not seem to understand that by frequenting businesses on the Lord's Day, they are participating in the oppression of the proletariat, who are being denied their right to a weekly day of rest.



I remember a blog article about a pastor who was convicted on this matter. He went out to a restaurant after the morning service. He said to the waitress, "I'm so sorry you need to be working today," To which she replied, "Then who would serve your food?" It all fell in perspective for the pastor at that moment, and he no longer went out to eat after service.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 24, 2019)

Thomas McCrie on mourning the profanation of the Lord’s Day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 31, 2019)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from John Jewel's _Second Book of Homilies _(I have another post from the same source forthcoming):

The Second Book of Homilies and the Christian Sabbath


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 7, 2019)

The post for this Lord's Day is a particularly good one, though it comes from the same source as the one for last week: The Second Book of Homilies on the evil of profaning the Christian Sabbath

I particularly like that he condemned those who profane the Sabbath by spending their time "pointing and painting themselves, to be gorgeous and gay." 

The LGBTQIA+ crowd were troublesome even back in those days.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 14, 2019)

The post for this Sabbath is Thomas Halyburton on the sin of being weary with the Lord’s Day


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 22, 2019)

The Belfast Covenanter on the Christian magistrate’s duty to suppress Sabbath profanation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jeri Tanner (Sep 22, 2019)

And...https://reformedcovenanter.wordpres...-and-biblical-grounds-for-sabbath-observance/

Your quotes are priceless. Thank you for the years of collecting them together as you have.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 28, 2019)

Apologies for yet another link to a blog post, but this week's instalment for the Lord's Day is a particularly important observation from America's great philosopher-theologian:

Jonathan Edwards on the duty of conscientious Sabbath observance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 6, 2019)

The post for this Lord's day is William Symington II on the Sabbath, revelation, and the moral law.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 12, 2019)

This Sabbath, the post for today comes from a member of the Westminster Assembly. It is a useful reminder that if we have a problem with keeping the Sabbath, the problem is with us, not with the fourth commandment: Edmund Calamy: The Lord’s Day is a burden to those who neglect their souls.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 20, 2019)

While the post for today is aimed primarily at divinity students, it does have some challenging practical applications to Christians in general: 

While we would most earnestly inculcate upon you the most conscientious diligence and the most unremitting perseverance in the prosecution of your studies, on the ground of the extent of the field you have to traverse, we would at the same time recommend to you to devote to your professional studies only six days of the week, and to devote the Lord’s day to exercises bearing upon objects common to you with ordinary private Christians, and connected with your own personal growth in righteousness and holiness. ...

For the rest of the extract, see William Cunningham on divinity students and the Lord’s Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 27, 2019)

... The conscionable keeping of the Sabbath is the mother of all religion and good discipline in the church. Take away the Sabbath, and let every man serve God when he listeth; and what will shortly become of religion, and that peace and order (1 Cor. xiv. 33, 40) which God will have to be kept in his church? ...

For more, see Lewis Bayly on the importance of the Sabbath to true piety.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 27, 2019)

The observation "no sabbath no religion" is a common one in Sabbath literature. I wonder if it originates with Bayly (1612), though I think I've read his work is derivative of another, maybe Dodd and Cleaver? But give the sheer number of editions of Bayly it would have maybe been the seed for many similar statements?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 27, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The observation "no sabbath no religion" is a common one in Sabbath literature. I wonder if it originates with Bayly (1612), though I think I've read his work is derivative of another, maybe Dodd and Cleaver? But give the sheer number of editions of Bayly it would have maybe been the seed for many similar statements?



I am not entirely sure who first coined the sentiment, though Lewis Bayly and the others that you mention seem like leading candidates. Of course, even if Bayly did not coin the phrase, he may have been the one most instrumental in popularizing it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 3, 2019)

While I know that Richard Baxter is not a safe-guide on some issues, today's post for the Lord's Day from him is really good and asks #FourthCommandmentDeniers some very hard questions. Some who deny our duty to observe the Christian Sabbath say pious things like "every day is the Lord's Day", but, as Baxter notes, "Satan’s way of drawing men from Christ’s laws, is sometimes by pretending to do more and better." 

For the full quotation, see Richard Baxter: Is every day a Sabbath?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 9, 2019)

I have been promoting a lot of Robert Leighton's material of late, so it makes sense that the post for this Lord's Day comes from him: 

... But the main reason of this _Remember_, is, the main thing or aim in this Precept, as both the badge, and the preserver and increaser of all piety and religion. And therefore is it, that it is so often pressed in the books of the Law, and in the sermons of the Prophets to the people of God, and so often called a sign of God’s covenant with them, and their mark of distinction from all other people. ...

For more, see Robert Leighton on remembering the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 17, 2019)

And if there be yet one day in seven holier than others,—if the Sabbath, and that alone, is a time sacred to God, that ordinance of holiness had neither its birth nor its kindred with the ceremonial holy days of an outward economy. It had a higher origin and a loftier character; it was the resting time of God, when He finished His mighty work of creation, long before the Jewish dispensation was appointed; and, holier still, it was the resting time of Christ when He rose from His work of toil and blood, and entered into His rest when that dispensation was abrogated. ...

For more, see James Bannerman on the Christian Sabbath as the only New Testament holy day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 23, 2019)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from a great English systematic theologian, who, as far as I am aware, was not a minister:

... _To sanctify it_] or keep it holy, that is, to employ the day in holy duties of God’s immediate worship, to sanctify it, to set it a part to holy uses and purposes. So two things are required, 1. The remembrance of the time, which is a serious preconsideration to prepare for it. 2. A careful celebration, consisting in resting and sanctifying it, for a bare rest is not enough, but such a rest as tendeth to and endeth in the sanctifying of it. ...

For more, see Edward Leigh on sanctifying the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tom Hart (Nov 24, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The post for this Lord's Day comes from a great English systematic theologian, who, as far as I am aware, was not a minister:
> 
> ... _To sanctify it_] or keep it holy, that is, to employ the day in holy duties of God’s immediate worship, to sanctify it, to set it a part to holy uses and purposes. So two things are required, 1. The remembrance of the time, which is a serious preconsideration to prepare for it. 2. A careful celebration, consisting in resting and sanctifying it, for a bare rest is not enough, but such a rest as tendeth to and endeth in the sanctifying of it. ...
> 
> For more, see Edward Leigh on sanctifying the Sabbath.


Another good one. Thank you so much for sharing these every week. Very edifying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 30, 2019)

That the Sabbath has existed from the beginning; that it was given to man in Paradise — an institution not for the Jews only, but for man and for all time — never since abolished or superseded; that it was re-published from Sinai, not as a mere ceremonial appointment, but as part of that moral law which is of immutable obligation ...

For more, see William Symington II on the institution of the Sabbath at creation and the Sabbatarianism of the Church of England.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 7, 2019)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from a debutant to my blog; Nathan L. Rice reminds us of the importance of the Sabbath to the fight between light and darkness: 

... One of the most important of these points is the question respecting the divine authority of the Sabbath, both as a religious and civil institution. The estimate put upon the question by both the friends and the enemies of religion and morals, is indicated by the persevering earnestness with which the controversy has been carried on. ...

For more, see Nathan L. Rice on the importance of the Sabbath to the battle between truth and error.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 15, 2019)

As, therefore, our communion is termed the Lord’s Supper, because it was instituted of the Lord, for the remembrance of his death; so the Christian Sabbath is called the Lord’s day (Rev. i. 10), because it was ordained of the Lord, for the memorial of his resurrection. ...

For more, see Lewis Bayly on the Christian Sabbath as the Lord’s Day.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 21, 2019)

The post for this Lord's Day does not merely focus on the Sabbath, but also deals with the all too relevant subject of uncommanded ecclesiastical holy days:

... In keeping the first day of the week now, Christians, by the very act, recognise Christ as the author of it, and do an act of religious homage to Him as the one Redeemer, who on that day rose from the dead, and secured the salvation of His people. By keeping the last day of the week holy, the Jews, by the very act, adored one God, the Creator of all. In keeping the first day of the week holy, Christians, by the very act, adore one Saviour, the Redeemer of all. ...

For more, see James Bannerman on Christ’s authority, the Sabbath, and ecclesiastical holy days.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2019)

Sports and pastimes, and natural wonted recreations, such as may be used on the week day are also forbidden [on the Sabbath], and therefore in the place alleged before, it is forbidden to seek one’s own pleasure or will, and sure he that taketh leave to use pastimes seeks his own pleasure as he that followeth his business. ...

For more, see Edward Leigh on the prohibition of sports on the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 29, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Sports and pastimes, and natural wonted recreations, such as may be used on the week day are also forbidden [on the Sabbath], and therefore in the place alleged before, it is forbidden to seek one’s own pleasure or will, and sure he that taketh leave to use pastimes seeks his own pleasure as he that followeth his business. ...
> 
> For more, see Edward Leigh on the prohibition of sports on the Sabbath.


In the fuller article he claims “sports” are never allowed. Your thoughts Daniel? Feel free to just PM me if you want to keep the fat trimmed on this thread.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2019)

G said:


> In the fuller article he claims “sports” are never allowed. Your thoughts Daniel? Feel free to just PM me if you want to keep the fat trimmed on this thread.



Not so, he says that they "are never lawful, but as sauce for work". In other words, recreations are something to be used to help us work. Before anyone asks, I would answer that what counts as work and recreation varies from person to person. For instance, I know some people who work at desk jobs who do building and DIY as a hobby. But such activities are obviously not hobbies for those employed as builders and handy-men.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 29, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Not so, he says that they "are never lawful, but as sauce for work". In other words, recreations are something to be used to help us work. Before anyone asks, I would answer that what counts as work and recreation varies from person to person. For instance, I know some people who work at desk jobs who do building and DIY as a hobby. But such activities are obviously not hobbies for those employed as builders and handy-men.


“Sauce for work”. I love it!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2019)

G said:


> “Sauce for work”. I love it!



Here we go again ... you and your burgers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Sports and pastimes, and natural wonted recreations, such as may be used on the week day are also forbidden [on the Sabbath], and therefore in the place alleged before, it is forbidden to seek one’s own pleasure or will, and sure he that taketh leave to use pastimes seeks his own pleasure as he that followeth his business. ...
> 
> For more, see Edward Leigh on the prohibition of sports on the Sabbath.


The objection that is raised is what to do with restless children; 'we don't want them raised to hate the Sabbath' etc. This has come up many times; but it is a common enough objection that it is a commonplace, about that dad and that son and that ball toss exception.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 29, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The objection that is raised is what to do with restless children; 'we don't want them raised to hate the Sabbath' etc. This has come up many times; but it is a common enough objection that it is a commonplace, about that dad and that son and that ball toss exception.



So, what they are saying is that adults should observe the Lord's Day as children because children are incapable of observing the Sabbath as adults. That reasoning is most strange.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2019)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> So, what they are saying is that adults should observe the Lord's Day as children because children are incapable of observing the Sabbath as adults. That reasoning is most strange.


That does come to mind as an objection to a careless giving in to the question; but in this case it is almost always confessionalists raising the point in the context of what to do with a restless child to blow off pent up energy. Or maybe not even that; 'what is wrong with a walk or casual ball toss with a child'? I may not be getting the exception wholly right. But that is it as I recall.


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 29, 2019)

NaphtaliPress said:


> The objection that is raised is what to do with restless children; 'we don't want them raised to hate the Sabbath' etc. This has come up many times; but it is a common enough objection that it is a commonplace, about that dad and that son and that ball toss exception.


True but for 5 and under it does get tricky. I currently do not take exception, but I have yet to keep my 2 yr. old in acts of worship for the full day. We have let her go run around in our backyard or do a puzzle.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 29, 2019)

G said:


> True but for 5 and under it does get tricky. I currently do not take exception, but I have yet to keep my 2 yr. old in acts of worship for the full day. We have let her go run around in our backyard or do a puzzle.


I can't speak to specifics of the exception commonly adduced; but I always assumed the lad envisioned was older, someone mature enough to take advantage of the means of grace that a 2 and 5 yo are not and everyone would grant need to grow and mature to partake more and more fully of the means of grace on that day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 4, 2020)

The perpetuity and the universal obligation of the Sabbath, and consequently its appointment in the beginning of time, are distinctly indicated by the place assigned it in the Decalogue. It is acknowledged that the other nine precepts are of universal and perpetual obligation; and for this reason they were written on tables of stone by the finger of God. ...

For more, see Nathan L. Rice on the Sabbath and the moral law.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 11, 2020)

@Reformed Bookworm's post from Thomas Ridgely last week convinced me that now was the appropriate time to publish the below extract by George Swinnock for this Lord's Day:

... First, Make preparation for the day. There is scarce any work which admits of any considerable perfection but requires some previous preparation. In works of nature, the ground must be dunged, dressed, ploughed, harrowed, and all to prepare it for the seed. In works of art the musician tuneth his violin, screwing up some of his strings higher, letting some down lower, as occasion is, and all to prepare it for his lesson, and indeed without this he would make but sad music. Truly, friend, thus it is with us in matters of higher moment; hearts, like soil, must be prepared for the seed of the word—how many a sermon hath been lost because this was wanting!–and the violins of our souls must be tuned to praise God, or otherwise they will sound but harshly in his ears. ...

For more, see George Swinnock on preparing for the market day of the soul.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 18, 2020)

... And further, there is under it a motive from abundant equity: seeing that God hath made the proportion thus, not pinched to us, but dealt very liberally in the time granted for our own work, what gross, not impiety only, but iniquity and ingratitude will it be, to encroach upon that small part He hath nominated and set apart for His service! …

For more, see Robert Leighton on the equity of God requiring one day exclusively for himself.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 25, 2020)

This post is quite a good one to share with those who struggle to see evidence for Sabbath observance on the first day of the week in the New Testament:

... If the evidence for the change of the day be chiefly _inferential _and indirect, it is not on that account the less conclusive. Not only is it an admitted principle that the practice of the first Christian churches, under the guidance of the apostles, as recorded in the New Testament, is equivalent in value and authority to direct precept, but there is a good reason for the absence of any explicit injunction, formally authorising the change. ...

For more, see William Symington II on the Lord’s Day as the Christian Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 1, 2020)

This week's post on a father's duty to enforce Sabbath-observance is no doubt something of a hard saying (in all honesty, who is sufficient for these things?), but it is not one that we may avoid:

... Thus we see, in the Fourth Command, the Master of the Family is obliged to fee to the religious observance of the Sabbath by all within his House, and so he has a Charge for which he is accountable to the great GOD: And therefore a sincere Person looks on himself as bound to be careful to maintain the Worship of GOD in his Family, and amongst those whom he has the Charge of. This made holy Job concerned to sacrifice for his Children: And the Neglect of paternal Duty in Eli provoked the LORD’s Displeasure. ...

For more, see Thomas Halyburton on a father’s duty to maintain family religion and Sabbath observance.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 9, 2020)

... The sabbath is not a snare, but rather a day of delight — not, however, for sinful flesh. Those who are spiritually minded will almost always know what either favours or impedes the spirituality of the sabbath and the hallowing of this day. Sabbath observance consists, first of all, in focusing upon the commandment and example of God which are held before us to be followed. This must be accompanied by obedient subjection and a love to imitate this. ...

For more, see Wilhelmus à Brakel: What is Sabbath observance?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 16, 2020)

This source is a good one for sharing with evangelical Anglicans who think that they are free to engage in #FourthCommandmentDenial. It is also worth sharing with those who profess to adhere to the Westminster Standards, yet take exception to strict Sabbath observance, to demonstrate how out of step their position is with wider historic Reformed thought:

... _Ma_. After what manner is the Sabbath day to be kept holy?

_Sch_. The people must assemble together, to hear the doctrine of Christ, to yield confession of their faith, to make public prayers to God, to keep the memory of God’s works, and to render thanks unto him for his benefits, and to celebrate the holy Sacraments which he hath left us.

_Ma_. Is there no more required of us for the keeping holy of the Sabbath day?

_Sch_. This is the outward rest and keeping holy of the Sabbath day;  besides the which, there is a spiritual rest and sanctifying of it.

_Ma_. What is that?

_Sch_. That is, when resting from worldy business, and from our own works and studies, we yield our selves wholly to God’s governance, that he may do his works in us;  and when  (as the Scripture termeth it)  we crucify our flesh, we bridle the forward desires and motions of our heart, restraining our own nature, that we may obey the will of God, for thus doing, our Sabbath day here upon earth, shall most aptly express a figure and likeness of eternal & most holy Rest, which we shall forever enjoy in Heaven. ...

For more, see Alexander Nowell on the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 22, 2020)

Whenever and wherever the Sabbath, instead of being kept holy, has become a holiday, it has become a source of dissipation and corruption. It is a universal rule, that the more important and valuable any institution is, the greater the evils of its perversion. We have only to go to Spain, Mexico, and South America, to see the effect of such a perversion of the Sabbath upon public morals.

After morning service, the masses of the people resort to the bull-fight, the cock-pit, the theatre, and the like; and no day in the week is so fruitful of vice. If, then, we would not have the Sabbath become a curse, let us insist upon the strict observance of the entire day. Better that it should be a day of secular labour, than of frolic and dissipation.

For the reference, see Nathan L. Rice on the evil of turning the Sabbath into a vacation day.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 1, 2020)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from John Owen, who argues that Sabbath observance is vital to true religion:

... How much it tends to the exercise and expression of the power of religion cannot but be evident unto all, unless they be such as hate it, who are not a few. With others it will quickly appear unto a sober and unprejudicated consideration; for no small part hereof doth consist in the constant payment of that homage of spiritual worship which we owe unto God in Jesus Christ. And the duties designed thereunto are the means which he hath appointed for the communication of grace and spiritual strength unto the due performance of the remainder of our obedience. In these things consist the services of this day; and the end of its observation is their duo performance, unto the glory of God and the advantage of our own souls. ...

For more, see John Owen on the Sabbath and the power of true religion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 7, 2020)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from one of the Disruption Worthies:

... And, indeed, it is plain that, in substance, it is of a moral nature; for if, as God’s rational creatures, we are under an eternal obligation, in some way or other, to worship and do him homage, then some portion of time must necessarily be devoted to that duty; and though our reason might not be able to discover, in the nature of the thing, any necessity for that time being limited to one day rather than another, yet, did we understand the constitution of our nature as God understands it, or could we estimate as he estimates the tendency and the influence of his institutions, as they are calculated to affect us; I doubt not we should perceive something very different from a mere arbitrary arrangement, in his expressly appointing one whole day in seven to be a holy Sabbath to himself. ...

For more, see Robert Gordon on the significance of the Sabbath in the Ten Commandments.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 14, 2020)

The post for this Sabbath is from yet another of the Disruption Worthies. It was in many ways very prophetic about the decline of Sabbath observance:

... Indeed the Sabbath, properly so-called, that is, a day in every week hallowed and set apart, by the special appointment of God, for bodily and spiritual rest, and allowing no interruption except what may arise from the works, which either cannot or should not be deferred, of necessity and mercy — such a day no longer exists in the opinion of a large and influential portion of the community.

The only thing they acknowledge is what is more fitly called Sunday, a day which requires, and that by common consent, rather than by express precept, the consecration of a few hours to the public worship of God, but leaves men free to spend all its other hours according to their taste or circumstances, either in pleasant recreations, or in pressing business. ...

For more, see Patrick Fairbairn on the threat to Scotland’s Sabbath.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 21, 2020)

Doubtless, friend, the Sabbaths of the holy are the suburbs of heaven. In heaven there is no buying, no selling, no ploughing, no sowing, nothing but worshipping God, communion with him, fruition of him, and delight in him. There remains a rest for the people of God. There they rest from their labours.

If thou on a Lord’s-day turnest thy back upon the world, and goest up into the mount, conversing with, and rejoicing in the blessed God, what dost thou less than begin thine eternal Sabbath here? Such a Lord’s-day can be no less than heaven in a looking glass, representing truly, though darkly, thy future eternal happiness. There is no perfume so sweet to a pilgrim as his own smoke. ...

For the reference, see George Swinnock: The Sabbath is a suburb of heaven.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2020)

One cannot but come to the conclusion that the providential removal of public gospel ordinances is a judgment for the church's wanton disregard of the fourth commandment. In this week's post, Edward Leigh reminds us of our duty to attend public worship twice on the Sabbath:

... And it is apparent that Moses was read and preached in the Synagogues every Sabbath day, Act. 15. 21. See Act. 15. 14, 15. and that the custom of the ancient Church was on their Sabbaths to meet as we now do twice a day, it is to be seen in the Ordinance of the morning and evening Sacrifices which were appointed to be as many more for the Sabbath as for the other days. Upon the Lords-day God is to be publicly served of the whole Church in their several Congregations, and all the particular members of each Church are bound, unless they have some very just cause to come in due season to the Congregations, and attentively and reverently to join with them, and continue so doing till the end, and that not only in the Morning but also in the Evening. ...

For more, see Edward Leigh on attending the public exercises of religion twice on the Lord’s Day.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2020)

Jonathan Edwards's words in the below post are crucial for understanding a major contributing factor to our current spiritual mess:

When a people decline and grow cold in religion, there is a decay of outward strictness in religion. There is not that strictness in keeping the sabbath day; but it will be violated by people’s encroaching upon holy time at its beginning, and by their talking [of] worldly and profane things, or by such light and diverting talk which don’t show that reverence for the sabbath which is becoming. There is not that appearance of reverence and solemnity in public worship which is becoming.

There is great decay of family religion. There is great want of care and pains in instructing children and instilling principles of religion into ’em. There is not a strict care to keep up a constant attendance on family worship in the members of the family. There is want of care to keep God’s ordinances pure, and to hear a testimony against scandalous iniquity.

For the reference, see Jonathan Edwards: contempt for the Sabbath is indicative of a religious decline.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 11, 2020)

This week's post from Matthew Mead is very timely given the absence of gospel ordinances in recent times:

... Such would be ashamed to stand reasoning and enquiring whether they might not halve it with God, and rob him and themselves of a good part. What a strange tedious thing is it for poor Creatures, that know not God, nor their own necessities, to be obliged to consecrate One day in Seven to spiritual Services, for which, awakened and experienced Souls think their whole Life-time little enough? How many have we had crying, like those, _Amos_ 8. 5. _When will the New Moon be gone, and the Sabbath over?_ That they might again to their pleasures, or enjoyments! Nay, our People have been in more haste than so, they could not stay till the Sabbath was over, but must to their bargaining, their buying and selling. How frequent is this with many Shop-keepers in the City, when no necessity requires it? Well, if indeed you are so eagerly bent on your business, that you will not keep a Sabbath which God commands you, he’ll force you to another kind of Sabbath than this, which you shall have more reason to cry out, _When will it be over?_ ...

For more, see Matthew Mead on the sin of profaning the Lord’s Day.

Reactions: Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 18, 2020)

... No wonder _Antinomians_ destroy the fourth Commandment, they destroy the other nine, and all the letter of the Bible, as fleshly, and a killing Letter. I believe the Lord’s day is moral and perpetually moral till _Christ’s_ coming, from _Gen._ 2.2. _Exod._ 20.8. _Deut._ 5.12. _Matth._ 24.20. _John_ 19.42. _Luke_ 24.56. 1 _Cor._ 16.1. _Acts_ 20.7. _Rev._ 1.10. Let _Saltmarsh_ and _Familists_ call for the book of sports on the Lord’s day: I knew never any truly Godly in either Kingdom despise the Lord’s day. ...

For more, see Samuel Rutherford: Antinomians reject the Lord’s Day Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2020)

Because all the ceremonial law was enjoined to the Jews only, and not to the Gentiles; but this commandment of the holy Sabbath, as matrimony, was instituted of God in the state of innocency, when there was but one state of all men, and therefore enjoined to the Gentiles as well as to the Jews. So that all magistrates and householders were commanded to constrain all strangers, as well as their own subjects and family, to observe the holy Sabbath (Isa. lvi. 6), as appears by the fourth commandment, and the practice of Nehemiah (Neh. xiii. 19, &c.) ...

For more, see Lewis Bayly on the Sabbath and the Gentiles.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 2, 2020)

... Now, God has commanded all men to remember the Sabbath-day to keep it holy; no civil ruler, therefore, has the right to require his subjects to labour on that day, save in case of necessity. And since ”righteousness exalteth a nation,” it is the wisdom of civil rulers to protect the people, in the enjoyment of the divinely-appointed day for the cultivation of virtue. This is eminently true of a free government, since all such governments depend upon the moral forces. The Sabbath, then, originated in the moral necessities of nations, as well as of individuals and families. ...

For more, see Nathan L. Rice on the Sabbath and civil legislation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 9, 2020)

... We should be careful that we don’t encroach upon the sabbath at its beginning by busying ourselves about the world after the sabbath is begun. We should avoid talking about worldly matters and thinking about them. For whether we are outwardly concerning ourselves with the world or no, yet if our minds are upon it, we frustrate the end of the sabbath. The design of its separation from other days was that our minds might be disengaged from worldly things, and we are to avoid being outwardly concerned with the world only for this reason, because that can’t be without taking up our minds.

We ought therefore to give the world no place in our thoughts on the sabbath, but to abstract ourselves from all worldly concernment and maintain a watch over ourselves that the world does not encroach, as it is very apt to do; _Isaiah 58:13_, “if thou turn away thy foot from the sabbath, from doing thy pleasure on my holy day; and call the sabbath a delight, the holy of the Lord, honourable; and shalt honour him, not doing thine own ways, nor finding thine own pleasure, nor speaking thine own words.” ...

For more, see Jonathan Edwards and abstaining from worldly concerns on the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## User20004000 (May 10, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> I intentionally make an effort to publish one blog post each Lord's Day on the Sabbath. Today's offering comes from J. C. Ryle on over-busyness, personal religion, and the Sabbath.
> 
> These posts are collected together into a category on the Sabbath, though I need to update the earlier posts (Wordpress now allows you to justify the margins, which makes for ease of reading).



That’s a great service you’re providing.

This quote from Rice is a gem: 

The fact that God made it a civil institution, indicates clearly the duty of all civil legislators, unless it can be shown that the reasons why the Jewish nation should have a Sabbath, do not apply to other nations. But as individuals and families have their respective accountability to God, so do nations. And as the civil ruler is “a minister of God,” he must make his legislation conform to God’s legislation. …

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 16, 2020)

... It is altogether erroneous to ascribe to the Sabbath of the Fourth Commandment a character of gloom and harshness and severity, utterly uncongenial to the free and joyous spirit of Christianity, and to suppose that we cannot submit to its authority or attempt to obey it without involving ourselves in degrading bondage. Such seems to be the notion entertained by many, and which lies at the root of their ill-disguised or undisguised aversion to this precept of the Decalogue. It is taken for granted that if we consider ourselves bound by the Fourth Commandment, to be consistent, we must be out-and-out Pharisees. ...

For more, see William Symington II: Against Pharisaic Sabbath observance.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (May 17, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> ... It is altogether erroneous to ascribe to the Sabbath of the Fourth Commandment a character of gloom and harshness and severity, utterly uncongenial to the free and joyous spirit of Christianity, and to suppose that we cannot submit to its authority or attempt to obey it without involving ourselves in degrading bondage. Such seems to be the notion entertained by many, and which lies at the root of their ill-disguised or undisguised aversion to this precept of the Decalogue. It is taken for granted that if we consider ourselves bound by the Fourth Commandment, to be consistent, we must be out-and-out Pharisees. ...
> 
> For more, see William Symington II: Against Pharisaic Sabbath observance.


Daniel, the fuller excerpt from your link in this quote only adds to the edification of the above few lines. I hear this objection raised often in my circles. Have you read much of Symington? I only ask because ironically I was looking at an RHB deal for his full works 2 days ago, but I have not read much of him personally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 17, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> ... It is altogether erroneous to ascribe to the Sabbath of the Fourth Commandment a character of gloom and harshness and severity, utterly uncongenial to the free and joyous spirit of Christianity, and to suppose that we cannot submit to its authority or attempt to obey it without involving ourselves in degrading bondage. Such seems to be the notion entertained by many, and which lies at the root of their ill-disguised or undisguised aversion to this precept of the Decalogue. It is taken for granted that if we consider ourselves bound by the Fourth Commandment, to be consistent, we must be out-and-out Pharisees. ...
> 
> For more, see William Symington II: Against Pharisaic Sabbath observance.


Stealing this for a NP meme. As bad as this objection is, far worse to give any reason to any to think it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2020)

G said:


> Daniel, the fuller excerpt from your link in this quote only adds to the edification of the above few lines. I hear this objection raised often in my circles. Have you read much of Symington? I only ask because ironically I was looking at an RHB deal for his full works 2 days ago, but I have not read much of him personally.



Grant, this William Symington is actually the son of the author of _Messiah the Prince_ and _The Atonement and Intercession of Christ_. His chapter on the Sabbath in the collection from which this source is cited is the only thing that I have read by the younger Symington.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Stealing this for a NP meme. As bad as this objection is, far worse to give any reason to any to think it.



You are seizing the memes of production. 

Seriously, though, those of us who wish to uphold the fourth commandment do need to be careful that we are not lending weight to this objection. While Judaical Sabbatarianism is not the biggest problem today, it still raises its head from time to time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 17, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> You are seizing the memes of production.
> 
> Seriously, though, those of us who wish to uphold the fourth commandment do need to be careful that we are not lending weight to this objection. While Judaical Sabbatarianism is not the biggest problem today, it still raises its head from time to time.


I'll give you credit and share the royalties 50/50.  Agreed that it is a minority problem, even among the defenders where I think because we have lost any cultural remembrance of the observance the violations may be downplayed and activities broadened to be anything that can be remotely classed as 'Sunday activity' albeit it may amount to something like changing the names of the squares in Monopoly to bible locations, etc. But the other extreme will be among the defenders of it, maybe who have held on to it faithfully through the long decline from any cultural deference, who object to such and such thing, and neglecting that it is lawful to do good on the Sabbath.


----------



## W.C. Dean (May 17, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Grant, this William Symington is actually the son of the author of _Messiah the Prince_ and _The Atonement and Intercession of Christ_. His chapter on the Sabbath in the collection from which this source is cited is the only thing that I have read by the younger Symington.



Daniel, where can I find this work from William Symington the younger, and other works of his? I really enjoyed the portion and would love to have more of it.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 17, 2020)

W.C. Dean said:


> Daniel, where can I find this work from William Symington the younger, and other works of his? I really enjoyed the portion and would love to have more of it.



It is available on archive.org. I am not sure about other works of the younger William Symington, as this lecture is all that I have read by him. I will have a look and see what is available.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 23, 2020)

Q. 37. Why is mention here made of all within our gates?

A. To show that this commandment is not only directed to private persons, but to magistrates, and masters of families as such, who, though they cannot compel men to believe, they may restrain them from violating the rest of the sabbath, and compel them to such external worship of God as all men are immediately obliged to; even all within the gates of their cities or houses.

For the reference, see Richard Baxter on the Sabbath command directed to magistrates and heads of families.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smeagol (May 24, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Q. 37. Why is mention here made of all within our gates?
> 
> A. To show that this commandment is not only directed to private persons, but to magistrates, and masters of families as such, who, though they cannot compel men to believe, they may restrain them from violating the rest of the sabbath, and compel them to such external worship of God as all men are immediately obliged to; even all within the gates of their cities or houses.
> 
> For the reference, see Richard Baxter on the Sabbath command directed to magistrates and heads of families.


Excellent! I have never thought about that phrase in Exodus in great detail. The phrase being included would seem to serve as a refutation of those who claim the magistrate has no duty to see the 4th commandment upheld within their gate.

If a Mayor, Governor, or President is bound to the moral law of God, then what does “within their gate” entail? (rhetorical)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 30, 2020)

This week's post for the Lord's Day is a little different than usual. I found this letter from Patrick Fairbairn to Amos A. Phelps in a manuscript collection housed in the Boston Public Library:

I take the opportunity of Dr. [William] Cunningham’s going to America, to send to your care, and for your distribution, a few copies of a pamphlet I published last-year on a particular branch of the Sabbath controversy. I meant to have requested your acceptance of them, when you were here, but I did not see you again, as I expected, at the Assembly of the Free Church.

If you think the argument maintained in it sound (as I of course do) and conceive it would be of importance to have the whole or any party of it re-published in any of your periodicals, or publications connected with the Sabbath, or religion generally, you will only promote the object I had in view, by your sending a copy of it, with my respects, to the Editor of the _Biblical Repository_ [John Holmes Agnew], which I have for some years been in the habit of reading.

It would give me a great pleasure to hear from you personally at any time, or from any member of your Society, regarding the state and progress of the Sabbath cause in the States.

For the reference, see Patrick Fairbairn’s letter on the progress of the Sabbath cause in the United States.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 6, 2020)

... The Law is threefold; _Ceremonial, Judicial,_ and _Moral,_ as hath been said: now that place is principally to be understood of the _Ceremonial law,_ which indeed is abrogated, in regard of the observation of it in God’s worship; but in the scope and substance of it, which is Christ crucified, with his benefits, whom it shadowed out, it remaineth still, and is now more plain then ever it was.

As for the _Judicial law,_ though it be abrogated unto us, so far forth as it was peculiar to the Jews; yet, as it agrees with common equity, and serves directly to establish the precepts of the Moral law, it is perpetual. If it be said, that Christ changed the Moral law, in changing the Sabbath day, from the seventh day to the eight: I answer, Christ did so indeed by his Apostles, but that is no change of the substance, but of the ceremony of the Sabbath: for the substance of that law is, the enjoining of a seventh day's rest unto the Lord. Now though the seventh day from the creation be not kept, yet a seventh day is kept still.

For more, see William Perkins on the perpetuity of the moral law and the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 13, 2020)

Gardiner Spring makes his blog debut with the following post:

When I consider the original institution of the Sabbath, of which we have so explicit an account at the close of the Mosaic narrative of the creation; when I find the observance of this day enjoined in one of the precepts of the moral law; when I find, throughout the Psalms and the Prophets, this solemn injunction implicitly repeated; when I hear our blessed Lord expressly speaking of the existence of this day after the abolition of the Jewish economy; when I hear the apostle John, long after our Lord’s resurrection and ascension into heaven, speaking with peculiar emphasis, of a particular day as the Lord’s Day; when I find the apostles by their example setting apart one day in seven for religious purposes; when I can trace the existence and observance of Sabbatical Institutions from the creation down to the present hour; and when to these considerations, I add the natural fitness and propriety of such a day, and consider how indispensable it is to the existence of religion among men: I am compelled to believe that the Sabbath is of Divine origin and perpetual obligation. ...

For the reference, see Gardiner Spring on the divine origin and obligation of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 20, 2020)

The post for this Lord's Day again comes from the Disruption Worthy, Robert Gordon:

... It is thus, I conceive, that the ultimate design of the Sabbath was fully explained only by the resurrection of Christ. It was undoubtedly a glorious purpose which it served, even under the old economy, as a permanent commemoration of the power, and wisdom, and beneficence, of God in the creation of the world. But it was destined to commemorate a more glorious creation still, even the accomplishment of that mighty undertaking whereby Christ redeemed his Church.

And if such be the grand subjects which the return of the Lord’s Day is intended to present to our devout meditation; if it represents to us the Redeemer as now entered on his rest, seeing of the travail of his soul, and being therewith satisfied; and if, moreover, it is an emblem, and a pledge, and the means also of giving us a foretaste of that “rest which remaineth for the people of God;” then have we not still more powerful motives than the Old Testament Church had, and are we not under a still stronger obligation than they were, to esteem this day “a delight, holy of the Lord, and honourable,”—devoting it to his honour and service,—seeking to hold closer fellowship with him than it is possible to do amidst the ordinary avocations of life,” — “not doing thereon our own ways, not finding our own pleasure, nor speaking our own words?” ...

For more, see Robert Gordon on the completion of Christ’s redemptive work and the ultimate design of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 27, 2020)

... The duty of setting apart _some _portion or other of our time to the worship of God, is a duty founded in the relation of a creature to his Creator, as much as the obligation of worship itself, and not to be set aside or changed any more than you could set aside or change that relation. The duty, on the other hand, of setting apart a _seventh _and not a sixth portion of the week, and fixing its return on the first or last day of the seven, rather than any other, is an appointment of a positive kind, determined by God on good and sufficient principles connected with the circumstances of man, but yet principles which, in so far as we know, might in other circumstances have led to another determination.

In so far as it is a moral duty, founded on the very nature of man as God’s creature, and demanding _some _proportion of his time to be employed in worship, it could not be altered. In so far as it is a positive duty, founded in the circumstances of man, and demanding the _seventh_ portion of the week, and the first or last day of it to be so employed, it might, in so far as we can understand, have been different from what it is. ...

For more, see James Bannerman on the Sabbath as a natural and positive institution.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 4, 2020)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from someone whom I have not previously cited on the blog:

... Many and ingenious, but wicked are the pleas urged by men for disregarding the fourth commandment when on a journey; but they are “refuges of lies,” which will be swept away the moment man appears in the presence of God.

This is a great sin in our nation. Its influence is vastly mischievous. The traveller is seen by many, and sins openly. He requires the services of those who conduct the public conveyances; or, if travelling privately, he at least demands the services of keepers of public or private houses. The whole moral law, including the fourth commandment, was given from Sinai to a whole nation on a journey. ...

For more, see William Swan Plumer on the Sabbath and travel.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 11, 2020)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from another writer from the era of the Scottish Disruption and who was also a noted missionary:

In these days of ultra-liberalism in religious, as well as in political matters, it is incumbent on everyone to bestir himself. Our fathers respected the Sabbath; and throughout the length and breadth of our beloved land, the poorest man would have shrunk from the idea of breaking the sanctity of the day of rest by engaging in worldly pursuits; and to their perseverance in such a good course we owe the high name which the religious training of their families, and their own high Christian beating in every station of life, earned for our country.

Let not their children forget this; and, above all things, let them remember that these men had a reverence for the Sabbath such as that divine institution should awaken in every Christian heart. Let us be jealous, then, of any encroachment on the sanctity of that day; and if we will not strive to be better men than those who have gone before us, above all things, let us not earn for ourselves the foul imputation of having turned from the good old paths, and brought a stain on the memory of our fathers, who read their Bible with profit, and who would have resisted to the death any encroachment on the momentous duties of the Sabbath, which their heavenly Father himself told them to “keep holy.”

For the reference, see Charles Moir on guarding the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 18, 2020)

The post for this Sabbath is a brief one concerning works of mercy:

The rest of the Sabbath (which is as strictly enjoined as abstinence at a fast, yet) might be lawfully broken for the preservation of a man’s life, as we see in _Elijah’s_ travel (1 _King._ 19. 8.) five or six Sabbaths together; yea for the preservation of the life of a beast, _Luke 14. 5._ yea for the preservation of the health of a beast, _Luke 13. 15._ For, God delights more in mercy, than in any external works even of His own service, _Mat. 12. 7._ ...

For the reference, see Arthur Hildersham on the Sabbath and the preservation of life.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 26, 2020)

The post for this Lord's Day, which is very relevant in the current climate, comes from Jonathan Edwards' father:

... I shall now briefly Observe something, and that only in one branch of it, and that is persons commonly & without any just cause Absenting themselves from the Public Worship of God on the Sabbath-Day (I speak not of Quakers & other Sectaries, but of them that make the same Profession that we generally do) I can’t but fear that many in this Government are very guilty of this great Neglect & sinful Omission of their Duty.

And it may truly be said of them that are thus guilty, that they live much in the Violation of the Fourth Commandment, which is, _Remember the Sabbath-day to keep it holy_; and in the Neglect of a principal means of putting visible Honour upon God, and of doing their part to maintain & keep up Religion in the Places where they dwell, and are guilty of putting an open slight upon Christ, the Offers and Tenders of the Gospel, and all the glorious things contained in it, and of the much in the neglect of the great & principal means of their own Salvation. All these Evils they do at once, and live in them, that commonly neglect the Public Worship of God. Surely this practice in which so many great Evils are contained, can be no little Sin. ...

For more, see Timothy Edwards: neglecting public worship is Sabbath profanation.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 1, 2020)

This week's post for the Lord's Day is a particularly interesting one, having been taken from a pamphlet of Hugh Martin's that has not been reprinted in recent years. As with everything that Martin wrote, his manner of making his point is very striking:

The first remark which we would make for these words is, that, while a “Sabbath is made for man,” we nowhere read of a Sabbath made for devils. What would the spirits shut up in darkness and in misery give for a weekly Sabbath – a weekly rest – a weekly cessation of misery – a weakly trust from the attacks of the elements of their agony? Truly they would find it no difficulty to “count their Sabbath their rest – a delight.” (Is. lviii. 13.) We would never hear of them being weary of it, or saying, “Would God it were over!”

If that “worm which dieth not” were to slumber for one period out of seven – were those “fires which are not quenched” to be extinguished during one part of the time out of seven – were conscience, with its lash of scorpions, driven back and kept at a distance, so that a weekly rest, a strange Sabbath, might be formed for those to whom, as matters are, there belongeth nothing but “a fearful looking for of vengeance and fiery indignation” – we are quite prepared to see that this would be a boon for which they would scrupulously avoid any line of conduct which would cause the removal. ...

For more, see Hugh Martin: The Sabbath was not made for devils.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 8, 2020)

The post for this Sabbath comes from another divine of the Free Church of Scotland, Robert Gordon. It helps us to consider the Sabbath's place in the two covenants:

... The sanctification of the Sabbath must have been made known to man—we cannot, in fact, otherwise conceive of its being sanctified at all; and we can as little doubt that he would feel himself bound to sanctify it also, by as strong an obligation as any moral law could law upon him. But, in point of fact, it is clear from the epistle to the Hebrews, that the institution of the Sabbath had an immediate reference to man even from the beginning— that it was to him not only an emblem of God’s rest, even of the infinite satisfaction and complacency with which the Creator contemplated the works of his hands, but a pledge to man also of his entering into and becoming partaker of the same rest.

It is true he forfeited all this by his violation of the covenant which had secured it to him, only on condition of perfect obedience; and had no provision been made for his recovery, the Sabbath had ceased to be to him a token of his participating in the rest of God. But, in the covenant of grace, a Church had been given to Christ to be redeemed. In virtue of the atonement which he had undertaken to make, there remained still a rest for the people of God; the Sabbath continued to be to them an emblem and a pledge of that rest; and the rest itself was still farther illustrated and prefigured under the type of Canaan, which occupied so prominent a place in the Mosaical economy. ...

For more, see Robert Gordon on the Sabbath in creation, the covenant of works, and the covenant of grace.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 15, 2020)

Taking a break from Free Church authors, the post for this Lord's Day comes from B. B. Warfield:

You naturally dwell on the joy of the Sabbath. This is the day of gladness and triumph, on which the Lord broke the bonds of the grave, abolishing death and bringing life and immortality to light.

As naturally you dwell on the value of the Sabbath. This is the day on which the tired body rests from its appointed labour; on which the worn spirit finds opportunity for recuperation; an oasis in the desert of earthly cares, when we can escape for a moment from the treadmill toil of daily life and, at leisure from ourselves, refresh our souls in God.

For the reference, see B. B. Warfield on the joy and value of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 22, 2020)

The post for this Lord's Day is a bit different to normal and is aimed directly at the Judaical Sabbatarians who wish to observe the seventh day of the week. John Owen argues that such a Judaical observance is tantamount to returning to the covenant of works. I think I see what Owen is getting at, but I am not 100% sure that I follow his logic. Does the argument suppose that since the resurrection of Christ (signifying the completion of his work), the seventh-day Sabbath has been superseded, all that is left of it pertains to the covenant of works and so those in the new covenant of grace should cease to observe it? Anyway, here is the extract:

But now, to shut up this discourse, whereas the covenant which man originally was taken into was a covenant of works, wherein his obtaining rest with God depended absolutely on his doing all the work he had to do in a way of legal obedience, he was during the dispensation of that covenant tied up precisely to the observation of the seventh day, or that which followed the whole work of creation. And the seventh day, as such, is a pledge and token of the rest promised in the covenant of works, and no other.

And those who would advance that day again into a necessary observation do consequentially introduce the whole covenant of works, and are become debtors unto the whole law; for the works of God which preceded the seventh day precisely were those whereby man was initiated into and instructed in the covenant of works, and the day itself was a token and pledge of the righteousness thereof, or a moral and natural sign of it, and of the rest of God therein, and the rest of man with God thereby. And it is no service to the church of God, nor hath any tendency unto the honour of Christ in the gospel, to endeavour a reduction of us unto the covenant of nature.

For the reference, see John Owen on the Old Testament Sabbath and the covenant of works.


----------



## Charles Johnson (Aug 23, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The post for this Lord's Day is a bit different to normal and is aimed directly at the Judaical Sabbatarians who wish to observe the seventh day of the week. John Owen argues that such a Judaical observance is tantamount to returning to the covenant of works. I think I see what Owen is getting at, but I am not 100% sure that I follow his logic. Does the argument suppose that since the resurrection of Christ (signifying the completion of his work), the seventh-day Sabbath has been superseded, all that is left of it pertains to the covenant of works and so those in the new covenant of grace should cease to observe it? Anyway, here is the extract:
> 
> But now, to shut up this discourse, whereas the covenant which man originally was taken into was a covenant of works, wherein his obtaining rest with God depended absolutely on his doing all the work he had to do in a way of legal obedience, he was during the dispensation of that covenant tied up precisely to the observation of the seventh day, or that which followed the whole work of creation. And the seventh day, as such, is a pledge and token of the rest promised in the covenant of works, and no other.
> 
> ...


It seems like his argument is dependent somewhat on his belief in the republication of the covenant of works at Sinai.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 23, 2020)

Charles Johnson said:


> It seems like his argument is dependent somewhat on his belief in the republication of the covenant of works at Sinai.



I think that you are correct on that point. John Owen's view of republication goes somewhat beyond mine, as he adhered to John Cameron's three covenant view, but since I agree with a form of republication the argument still makes sense.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 29, 2020)

It may also be said that this law is in the middle of a code, all the rest of which is acknowledged to be binding; and why not this? Were the other precepts of this code spoken by God from Sinai, amidst blackness and darkness, and tempest and terrors? So was this. Were the others written by the finger of God, on tables of stone? So was this. Were the others deposited in the ark of the testimony, in the holy of holies, under the wings of the cherubim? So was this.

No ceremonial or repealable law, given to the Jews, had these marks of honor put upon it. Did Christ say, “I came not to destroy, but to fulfil the law?” He said it as much of this as of any other precept. Did Christ’s most devoted followers keep the other commandments? So did they keep this. Luke 23: 56.

For the reference, see William Swan Plumer on the Sabbath’s place in the moral law.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 6, 2020)

... It is also the type of heaven. When a believer lays aside his pen or loom, brushes aside his worldly cares, leaving them behind him with his week-day clothes, and comes up to the and comes up to the house of God, it is like the morning of the resurrection, the day when we shall come out of great tribulation into the presence of God and the Lamb. When he sits under the preached word, and hears the voice of the shepherd leading and feeding his soul, it reminds him of the day when the Lamb that is in the midst of the throne shall feed him and lead him to living fountains of waters. When he joins in the psalm of praise, it reminds him of the day when his hands shall strike the harp of God. Where congregations ne’er break up, And Sabbaths have no end. ...

How many may know from this that they will never be in heaven! A straw on the surface can tell which way the stream is flowing. Do you abhor a holy Sabbath? Is it a kind of hell to you to be with those who are strict in keeping the Lord’s day? The writer of these lines once felt as you do. You are restless and uneasy. You say, “Behold what a weariness is it!” “When will the Sabbath be gone, that we may sell corn?” Ah! soon, very soon, and you will be in hell. Hell is the only place for you. Heaven is one long, never-ending, holy Sabbath-day. There are no Sabbaths in hell. ...

For more, see Robert Murray M'Cheyne on the Sabbath as a type of heaven.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 6, 2020)

For some reason, it is not permitting me to provide a link to the full text of the extract from which I have lifted the above post. It keeps altering M'Cheyne's name to M'Cheyne when you try to post the link.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 6, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> For some reason, it is not permitting me to provide a link to the full text of the extract from which I have lifted the above post. It keeps altering M'Cheyne's name to M'Cheyne when you try to post the link.


I fixed it with a tinyurl. You would think XF would not autocorrect URLs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 6, 2020)

NaphtaliPress said:


> I fixed it with a tinyurl. You would think XF would not autocorrect URLs.



Thanks. Yes, it is an odd one.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 13, 2020)

... The sanctification of the Sabbath day is the appointing of an holy day to the public worship of God: or else it is to bestow a day in holy works and exercises. There are four parts of the sanctification of the Sabbath the handling of God’s word, the using of the Sacraments public calling on God by prayer, and the exercising of the works of mercy. ...

For more, see Amandus Polanus on the fourth commandment.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 20, 2020)

The post for this Lord's Day is a lengthy one from Benjamin Morgan Palmer. It touches on a point that fewer and fewer Christians seem to understand these days, namely, that the Christian life involves making costly sacrifices:

... All kinds of business lie under peculiar disadvantages, of one kind or another, which are taken into account in estimating the value of their productions. If a Christian man, labouring productively five-sixths of his time, cannot compete with those who labour seven-sixths, there is perhaps no alternative but to exchange his calling for another, in which he may have less profits, and a sounder conscience. In other words, we uncover an important distinction, that to make out a sacrifice is not to prove a necessity.

We greatly fear that a large proportion of Sabbath breaking, especially on the part of professing Christians, is traceable to the neglect of this distinction. A man, for instance, is unexpectedly delayed upon a journey, perhaps almost within sight of his home—to tarry by the way will involve much inconvenience and discomfort, and perhaps pecuniary risk or loss—then add the anxieties he may feel about wife and children, and he is at once flattered into the belief of a stringent necessity upon him to violate God’s law.

Beloved brethren! How often must it be repeated, that a Christian profession, from first to last, involves sacrifices frequent and severe! Whoever assumes it, does in act and in form place himself on God’s altar, a whole burnt-offering. He is “bought with a price” and the vow is taken with awful solemnity, as in the court of Heaven to “glorify God in his body and his spirit, which are God’s.” And surely we are inattentive observers of Divine Providence, if we do not discover many circumstances in our life ordered expressly to test the sincerity and value of this profession. ...

For more, see Benjamin Morgan Palmer on the Sabbath, industrialisation, and making sacrifices.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 27, 2020)

Alas, even sabbath-time, the purest, the most refined part of time, a creation out of a creation, time consecrated by Divine sanction, how cheap and common is it in most men’s eyes, while many do sin away, and the most do idle away those hallowed hours!

Seneca was wont to jeer the Jews for their ill husbandry, in that they lost one day in seven, meaning their sabbath: truly it is too true of the most of christians, they lose one day in seven, whatever else; the sabbath for the most part is but a lost day; while some spend it totally upon their lusts, and the most, I had almost said the best, do fill up the void spaces and intervals of the sabbath from public worship, with idleness and vanity! ...

For the reference, see Thomas Case on the sin of idling away the Sabbath.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 3, 2020)

This is the divine command—a command that occupies one-tenth part of the moral law, that was written by God’s own finger on tables of stone, and, by his Almighty voice, sounded out from Sinai, that it might pour its obligations upon every ear, through every age of time. Beware, also, how you make this day a day of pleasure and amusement. The common sense of every man must teach him that the Sabbath was instituted for a higher purpose. ...

For more, see Gardiner Spring: The Sabbath is not merely a day of relaxation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 11, 2020)

The post for this Sabbath comes from the seventeenth-century English theologian, Edward Leigh:

Now having expounded the words of the Commandment, let us come briefly to handle the question, Whether this Commandment be perpetual, binding all men in all ages, or whether temporary binding only the men which lived before the resurrection of Christ, and no further? It is manifest that the Laws given in the old Testament are to be distinguished in regard of their continuance into these two kinds. For the will of the Law-giver (from which the force, extent, and continuance of the Law hath its original) was that some of them should be observed but till the resurrection of Christ and no longer, and again that some should continue in force from the time of their making to the world’s end.

Now concerning this fourth Commandment, it is apparent that the Law-giver did intend that it should bind all men for ever from the time that he gave it. For how could he declare his mind in this behalf more plainly then by equalling it in all things with those precepts which are known to be of everlasting continuance, and by separating it from, and exalting it above all those other which are known to have been but Temporary. It was promulgated in the same majestic manner with the same voice, at the same time, and in the same place that the other nine. It was delivered to the same person to be laid up together in the same Ark, and so is a part of the same Covenant, whence those Tables are called the Tables of the Covenant, and that Ark the Ark of the Covenant. ...

For more, see Edward Leigh on the perpetual obligation of the fourth commandment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 18, 2020)

... The text [Luke 2:27] also discovers to us the time when the Sabbath was appointed. It was made for man, not for any particular nation, age, or dispensation, but for the whole race. The word man is generic, and can mean nothing less than the human race. But if the Sabbath was made for the race, its appointment must have been coeval with the creation of man. The Scriptures afford ample evidence that this is true.

_First_. It is confirmed by the obvious meaning of the inspired narrative: “Thus the heavens and the earth were finished, and all the host of them. And on the seventh day God ended his work which he had made. And God blessed the seventh day, and sanctified it; because that in it he had rested from all his works which God created and made.” To bless and sanctify a day, can mean nothing but to set it apart for religious services, and to make it a day of special blessing to those who rightly observe it. ...

For more, see Nathan L. Rice on the origin of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 25, 2020)

Thomas Charles' _Spiritual Counsels_ is a book that is easily overlooked, but it really ought not to be (Banner of Truth republished the below cited work under this title). This extract reminds us of the importance of the Sabbath and its spiritual significance:

... It commemorates the accomplishment of that stupendous work which brings deliverance to guilty sinners, by the resurrection of Christ from the dead. It is an emblem of that rest which sinners find in Christ for their weary souls, in consequence of his having finished the glorious work he had undertaken. This is also a pledge of that rest that yet remaineth for the people of God. As sure as we are now enjoying the one, we shall soon enjoy the other, if indeed we are pilgrims and sojourners here on earth.

The Jewish sabbath, being the seventh day, was to them a commemoration of their glorious deliverance from their Egyptian bondage, a sign between God and them, and a pledge of the promised inheritance. It looked backward and forward, it reminded them of their slavery and deliverance from it, whilst by faith they were looking forward to the land of promise, where they should rest from their wanderings in a barren and dangerous wilderness. Our Sabbath also speaks the same language, – it reminds us of a bondage infinitely dreadful, and of a deliverance infinitely complete and glorious, and also of a rest eternal in the heavens. ...

For more, see Thomas Charles: our Sabbath rest in Christ.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 31, 2020)

The post for this Lord's Day is a bit of an unusual one from Jonathan Edwards. People often object to first-day Sabbath observance on the basis that there is not an express command for such in scripture. Edwards, however, argues that God may reveal a command either through an express statement or via logical deductions from scripture. When #FourthCommandmentDeniers make this objection, it reminds me of C. S. Lewis's comment that God is no more fond of an intellectual slacker than any other slacker. Anyway, here is Edwards:

The human understanding is the ear to which the Word of God speaks, and if it be but so spoken as that that ear may plainly hear it, it is enough. God is sovereign as to the manner of revealing his mind, whether he will reveal it by saying it in express terms or whether we can perceive it by laying several things that he has said together. If his mind be but revealed, it is sufficient for us if there be but sufficient means for the communication of his mind to our minds, whether we hear so many express words with our ears or see them with our eyes or see by the eye of reason and understanding the thing that he would signify to us.

Who can say that if that had been the mind of God that we should keep the first day of the week, he would have commanded it in express terms, as he did the keeping the seventh day of old? Indeed, if God had so made our faculties that we were not capable of receiving a revelation of God’s mind in any other way, then there would be some reason to say so. But God has given such understanding that we are capable of receiving a revelation when made in another manner. And if God deals with [us] agreeably to our natures and in a way proportionable to our capacities, it is enough. ...

For more, see Jonathan Edwards on the first-day Sabbath and rational deductions from scripture.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 7, 2020)

It is a fact now distinctly recognized by the Christian world, that God did cease from the work of creation at the close of the sixth day, and did thus consecrate the seventh as a holy rest to man. Even the light labours of Paradise, which never brought fatigue, were, on this day, remitted; and man’s constant worship became more emphatic and devout as, on this day, he contemplated the glory of the Creator in the glory of His works.

It is equally unnecessary to array the physiological proof, that a weekly vacation from toil is required to repair the energies both of man and beast. To the sceptical it must suffice here to say, that a large induction of particular facts has fully established the natural law, that the sons of toil, in addition to the hours of repose which night affords, need the supplemental rest of a weekly Sabbath. ...

For more, see Benjamin Morgan Palmer on the Sabbath and rest from toil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 14, 2020)

I have been reading Thomas Cartwright a bit of late, so, unsurprisingly, the post for this Lord's Day comes from him: 

... Q. What need is there of one whole day in a week, to serve God in, seeing we may serve him every day?

A. To the end, that we should not plunge our selves so deeply into the affairs of the world, as that we should not recover our selves; the wisdom of God hath thought it good, that one day in seven, there should be an intermission from them; that we might wholly separate our selves to the service of God, and with the more freedom of spirit perform the same.

Secondly, for that a whole day is needful, for the performance of all the parts of God’s worship; as hearing of public Prayer, and the Word preached, Catechizing, administration of the Sacraments, exercise of holy Discipline, & consideration of the glory of God in the creatures. Thirdly, If Adam in his perfection had need of this help, much more have we, who are so grievously corrupted. ...

For more, see Thomas Cartwright on the need for the Sabbath day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 21, 2020)

Commenting on John 9:13ff, J. C. Ryle reminded his readers of the true manner of keeping the Christian Sabbath in opposition to Judaical Sabbatarianism: 

... Here, as in other places, we must take care that we do not put a wrong meaning on our Lord’s conduct. We must not for a moment suppose that the Sabbath is no longer binding on Christians, and that they have nothing to do with the Fourth Commandment. This is a great mistake, and the root of great evil. Not one of the ten commandments has ever been repealed or put aside. Our Lord never meant the Sabbath to become a day of pleasure, or a day of business, or a day of traveling and idle dissipation. He meant it to be “kept holy” as long as the world stands.

It is one thing to employ the Sabbath in works of mercy, in ministering to the sick, and doing good to the distressed. It is quite another thing to spend the day in visiting, feasting, and self-indulgence. Whatever men may please to say, the way in which we use the Sabbath a sure test of the state of our religion. By the Sabbath may be found out whether we love communion with God. By the Sabbath may be found out whether we are in tune for heaven. By the Sabbath, in short, the secrets of many hearts are revealed. There are only too many of whom we may say with sorrow, “These men are not of God, because they keep not the Sabbath day.” ...

For more, see J. C. Ryle on the true manner of keeping the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 28, 2020)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from James Walker of the Free Church of Scotland wherein he commends the Sabbath as it was observed in Scotland, though we some warnings against potential pitfalls. These warnings are necessary because such is our corruption that we can abuse God's good gifts (including the Sabbath) for our own wicked ends: 

... And, for my part, I do not comprehend how any person with religious feelings and sympathies should not be ready to admit that at least there is something very grand about the Scottish Sabbath, in its idea of a day of communion with the Unseen and Eternal; of adoration of our Maker and our Saviour; of self-examination and moral exercise; of acquisition of religious knowledge; and all this in order to the spiritual elevation of the soul, the replenishing of our moral energies, and a closer hold of the verities which have a place in our creed.

Of course, Scotch religion has had its formalism; and that formalism very naturally connects itself with the Sabbath. The Sabbath is the thing among us in which the Pharisaic tendency and conscience find readiest exercise. It is our chief opportunity for religious display. And no doubt we have had our share of the miserable thing. Nor do I hold myself obliged to defend all the minutiae of Sabbatic observance which you may find in presbytery records, or of which people may have heard stray reports. ...

For more, see James Walker on the Scottish Sabbath.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2020)

The post for this Sabbath comes from Benjamin Morgan Palmer:

As in Judaism, the Sabbath was a monumental pillar bearing the record of Israel’s redemption from Egypt, so Christianity engraves upon it the sinner’s redemption from hell, through a Saviour’s resurrection. By a change only in what was positive, and not moral, in the command, its transfer from the seventh to the first day of the week proclaims “this same Jesus hath God raised up, whereof I am witness.” But the Sabbath which commemorates the consummating act, is equally the memorial of that entire redeeming work undertaken by Christ upon the earth.

Thus in the religion of grace, as in the religion of nature, the Sabbath lifts itself like some proud obelisk, all covered with inscriptions of man’s duties to his God, and of God’s rich grace to man. So complete is the identity between the Sabbath and the gospel it attests, as to have extorted the confession, that till the former was destroyed, it was hopeless to overturn the latter; and infidel France was instigated to rob it of its sacred associations, by the substitution of a tenth day of rest and pleasure. ...

For the reference, see Benjamin Morgan Palmer on the Christian Sabbath as a monument to redemption.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2020)

Today's Sabbath post comes from Hugh Martin:

[H]ow blessed a privilege is God’s holy day … To sit entirely loose to the world for a seventh part of our sojourn within it – to know that, insignificant as man is, the movements of the whole heavens and the earth are reciprocally attuned and adjusted, so as to evolve to us a weekly period of holy rest – to know that, when it comes, God’s ear, never closed, is specially open to our cry – to know that, when we come into his courts, the ever present God is then specially present Father, to bless, and save, and sanctify. Oh! surely the heart must be callous and cold indeed, steeled in the hardness of triple brass, which does not respond to all this with its inmost and most holy feeling; and which, in the simple knowledge of this, not to speak of the enjoyment of it, does not grow humbler, and wiser, and holier, and better!

For the reference, see Hugh Martin on the blessing of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Smeagol (Dec 13, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Today's Sabbath post comes from Hugh Martin:
> 
> [H]ow blessed a privilege is God’s holy day … To sit entirely loose to the world for a seventh part of our sojourn within it – to know that, insignificant as man is, the movements of the whole heavens and the earth are reciprocally attuned and adjusted, so as to evolve to us a weekly period of holy rest – to know that, when it comes, God’s ear, never closed, is specially open to our cry – to know that, when we come into his courts, the ever present God is then specially present Father, to bless, and save, and sanctify. Oh! surely the heart must be callous and cold indeed, steeled in the hardness of triple brass, which does not respond to all this with its inmost and most holy feeling; and which, in the simple knowledge of this, not to speak of the enjoyment of it, does not grow humbler, and wiser, and holier, and better!
> 
> For the reference, see Hugh Martin on the blessing of the Sabbath.


Thank you Daniel, I needed this as I have much to cry out before the Lord this morning in my failings this week. My flesh wants me to withhold prayer because of the shame I feel. Thank you for the encouragement that the Lord gives ear to his children, especially today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deleteduser99 (Dec 13, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Today's Sabbath post comes from Hugh Martin:
> 
> [H]ow blessed a privilege is God’s holy day … To sit entirely loose to the world for a seventh part of our sojourn within it – to know that, insignificant as man is, the movements of the whole heavens and the earth are reciprocally attuned and adjusted, so as to evolve to us a weekly period of holy rest – to know that, when it comes, God’s ear, never closed, is specially open to our cry – to know that, when we come into his courts, the ever present God is then specially present Father, to bless, and save, and sanctify. Oh! surely the heart must be callous and cold indeed, steeled in the hardness of triple brass, which does not respond to all this with its inmost and most holy feeling; and which, in the simple knowledge of this, not to speak of the enjoyment of it, does not grow humbler, and wiser, and holier, and better!
> 
> For the reference, see Hugh Martin on the blessing of the Sabbath.



Now _this_ is why I love Hugh Martin! This man combines high, experiential doctrine with such elegant style! Truly apples of gold on plates of silver, to make the truth shine more illustriously.

What a thought to make us value the Sabbath... All the working world is demanded to come to a halt for the sake of the physical and spiritual rest of fallen man. Indeed I am stone-cold if I don't respond to that with joy, love, and diligence!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 20, 2020)

DEFEND THE LORD’S DAY. – Lift up a calm, undaunted testimony against all the profanations of the Lord’s day. Use all your influence, whether as a statesman, a magistrate, a master, a father, or a friend, both publicly and privately, to defend the entire Lord’s day. This duty is laid upon you in the Fourth Commandment. 

Never see the Sabbath broken without reproving the breaker of it. Even worldly men, with all their pride and contempt for us, cannot endure to be convicted of Sabbath-breaking. Always remember God and the Bible are on your side, and that you will soon see these men cursing their own sin and folly when too late. ...

For the reference, see Robert Murray M'Cheyne: Defend the Lord’s Day.

N.B. @NaphtaliPress - I am having the problem that I mentioned previously with the link to a M'Cheyne quote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 27, 2020)

The post for this Lord's Day is a fairly long one from Edward Leigh:

... So then all labours and businesses except in these three cases are unlawful, for mercy, necessity, and present needful comfort. And not alone the labour of the hand about these things, but also the labour of the tongue and of the heart, in speaking and thinking of these businesses out of the cases excepted, is condemned, as the Prophet _Isaiah_ doth plainly shew, commanding _to sanctify the Sabbath to the Lord, not doing thine own ways, nor finding thine own pleasure, nor speaking thine own words;_ our own words must be forborne, and our own pleasure, and consequently our own thoughts, for indeed words and thoughts of worldly businesses are as opposite to the sanctifying of the Sabbath as works, seeing the soul can no better be employed in holy exercises if it give it self to them, then if the whole body were so bestowed. So the true keeping of the Sabbath requireth the turning of hand, tongue and heart from our own ways, and thoughts, and words, that is, such as concern our own worldly matters and affairs. ...

For more, see Edward Leigh on celebrating the Sabbath by resting from unnecessary labour.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 3, 2021)

This week's Sabbath post comes from A. A. Hodge:

1. The institution of the Sabbath rests upon the physical, moral and religious nature of man, as that nature exists under the conditions of his life in this world.

2. In conformity with this fact, God instituted the Sabbath at the creation of man, setting apart the seventh day for that purpose, and imposed its observance as a universal and perpetual moral obligation upon the race.

3. After the resurrection of Christ, instead of abrogating an old and introducing a new institution, God, through his inspired agents, perpetuated the Sabbath, reimposing it upon Christians with increased obligations, and by changing the day from the seventh to the first day of the week enriched it with new and higher significance. ...

For the reference, see A. A. Hodge: propositions concerning the Sabbath.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 10, 2021)

Today's Sabbath-themed post comes, once again, from Jonathan Edwards:

... _Thirteenth_. The tradition of the church from age to age, though it be no rule, yet may be a great confirmation of the truth in such a case as this is. We find by all accounts, that it has been the universal custom of the Christian church in all ages, even from the age of the apostles [to keep this day]. We read in the writings that remain of the first and second and third centuries of the Christians keeping the Lord’s day, and so in all succeeding centuries; and there are no accounts that contradict them. This day has all along been kept by Christians in all countries throughout the world, and by almost all that have borne the name of Christians of all denominations, however different in their opinions as to other things.

Now, though this ben’t [sic] sufficient of itself without a foundation in Scripture, yet it may be a confirmation of it, because here is really matter of conviction to our reason in it. Reason may greatly confirm truths revealed in Scripture. The universality of the custom through all Christian countries, in all ages, by what account we have of ’em, is a good argument that the church had it from the apostles. And ’tis difficult to conceive how all should come to agree to set up such a custom through the world, of different sects and opinions, and we have no account of any such thing. ...

For more, see Jonathan Edwards on the significance of the first day of the week as the Lord’s Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 17, 2021)

The post for this Sabbath from John Foxe is a bit different than normal, but it is still pretty interesting:

You so vaunt your selves lustily in speech of the circumcision of your foreskins, and your uncircumcised hearts overflow with spiderlike poison: you brag of keeping the Sabbath day whiles you take your bodily repose only: but the right use of the Sabbath of the Lord is to have a quiet mind, free from all ire of envy and malice.

This Sabbath you do profane continually, but then chiefly most wickedly, when ye murdered the Lord himself, neither seem as yet satisfied therewith, nor ye will relent any iota at al from your cackred [sic] contumacy: you profess in words the letter of the law, but utterly disclaim from the spiritual meaning of the law in your deeds. ...

For more, see John Foxe on Sabbath profanation by the Jews.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 24, 2021)

@Grant has been posting a lot from Wilhelmus à Brakel of late. Brakel has some really useful things to say about the Sabbath as a time for spiritual reflection:

_Reflection_ is also needful to preserve the sabbath disposition and blessing. First, this consists in reflecting upon how the day was spent publicly and privately, and upon the sins which one has committed; that is, laxity, listlessness, lack of spirituality, and the failure to abhor these. Confess this with sorrow before the Lord, and seek forgiveness through Christ.

Secondly, it consists in reflecting upon the good we have performed on this day, upon the upright objective to hallow the sabbath, and the efforts to do everything in such a manner as is pleasing to God. It furthermore consists in reflecting upon the blessings, refreshments, comforts, illumination, and quickening we enjoyed from the Spirit of the Lord. One must acknowledge this and rejoice in this, even if it were ever so little. Even if the insatiable desire of our soul has not been satisfied, we should yet thank the Lord for the good we received. ...

For more, see Wilhelmus à Brakel: Sabbath reflections.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 31, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from the younger William Symington:

... Is this fourth precept, then, to be regarded as an exception to the general principle, — as nothing more than a _positive _enactment, having no foundation in the nature of man as a moral being, and admitting, therefore, of being repealed at the will of the Lawgiver?

Surely the duties of worshipping God, cultivating holiness, preparing for the rest of heaven, are duties of a _moral _nature, and can there be anything more directly and properly moral than the setting apart of a certain portion of _time _for giving special attention to these duties? ...

For more, see William Symington II on the Sabbath and man as a moral being.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 7, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from the 19th-century Scottish Seceder minister, William White, in which he replies to some objections against the Sabbath being established at creation:

The Sabbath is an institution of great antiquity, having been appointed by God on the first seventh day of time, to commemorate the creation of the world. Some hold that the Sabbath was first instituted when Israel were in the wilderness. It is of importance to as certain whether this opinion, or that which we have announced is sanctioned by scripture. If the Sabbath was instituted before the fall, the command to devote a seventh part of their time to God, is binding upon the whole human race. Having been given many centuries before the Mosaic economy, this command is unaffected by its abrogation; ...

Some are of opinion that the sanctification of the seventh day is mentioned in this passage, not because the Sabbath was now appointed, but because it was afterwards appointed for the reason here mentioned. This opinion is unsupported by evidence. The sanctification of the seventh day, and the finishing of creation, are recorded in the same passage of an historical narrative, as they would have been, if they had occurred together, and as they should not have been, if the one was two thousand years after the other. ...

For more, see William White on the antiquity of the Sabbath.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 14, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from A. A. Hodge:

He [Christ] declared (Mark 2:27) that “the Sabbath was made for man,” the _genus homo_, and consequently is both binding on all men for all time and adapted to the nature and wants of all men under all historical conditions. On the other hand, it is evident that the particular day set apart is not in the least of the essence of the institution, and that it must depend upon the positive will of God, which of course may substitute one day instead of another on suitable occasions for adequate reasons. …

The introduction of a new dispensation. in which a preparatory and particularistic national system is to be replaced by a permanent and universal one, embracing all nations to the end of time, is certainly such a suitable occasion. The moral law, expressed in the ten commandments written by the finger of God on stone, and made the foundation of his throne between the cherubim and the condition of his covenant, must remain, while the types, the special municipal laws of the Jews, and whatever is unessential in Sabbath or other permanent institutions, must be changed. …

For more, see A. A. Hodge on the universal obligation of the Sabbath in the New Testament age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 21, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from Thomas Cartwright:

... Q. Are we as strictly bound to forbear all worldly labour upon this day, as the Jews?

A. Yes verily, so far as the Commandment reacheth; and more then they, because of the greater measure of God’s graces upon us, above that which was upon them.

Q. What do you say to the making of a fire, and dressing of meat upon the Lord’s day? for neither of these were lawful to the Jews.

A. Not to make a fire, or dress meat on the Sabbath, were proper to the Pedagogy, or manner of government of the children under the Law; as may appear by this, that there was no such thing commanded, before the Law was given by Moses; and therefore it followeth that this was Ceremonial, and not Moral. ...

For more, see Thomas Cartwright: unlawful works on the Lord’s Day.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 28, 2021)

The below post from William White is highly relevant to the current climate. I am only posting a brief extract here, but it is worth reading the whole thing if you have the time:

... That there should be a Sabbath, or some portion of the public time set apart for the worship of God, is a dictate of moral natural law. This appears from the following considerations. Man is a social being. He is born in society, and born for society. “It is not good for man that he be alone.” As the solitary tree of the desert is generally stunted in its size and scanty in its foliage, compared with its princely kindred of the forest, which, sheltered by one another, have braved the fury of a thousand blasts, and the rigour of a hundred seasons; so man, in a solitary state, would be altogether unlike the being he is in society; the whole powers of his nature could not be developed, and all the happiness of which he is capable could not be obtained; those affections, to which life owes much of its comfort, and all its refinement, which are the well in the heart from which flow all the streams of earthly delight, would have been in a solitary state, like a “spring shut up — a fountain sealed.” Not from accident then, but from the benevolent design of his Maker, man is a social being. ...

For more see, William White on the Sabbath, natural law, and man as a social being.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 7, 2021)

This week's Sabbath post is a challenging one from W. B. Sprague. It is a lengthy post, and worth reading in full if you get the time, but here are a few extracts from it:

... Be equally careful, on the other hand, that you do not curtail this sacred day, by suffering your spirituality gradually to decline with the sun. I urge this counsel upon you the rather, from the fact that the error to which I refer so extensively prevails, that you will be in danger of falling into it almost unconsciously. Remember that He who has fixed the stamp of His authority on the sabbath, has left the impress of holiness equally on all its hours. Remember that if you begin the sabbath too late, or close it too early, you are, in either case, guilty of robbing God.

I would say, in the next place, keep the day strictly holy. With the low standards of the world on this subject, have nothing to do; remembering that the command of Jehovah is resting upon you, that you should not think your own thoughts, or find your own pleasures. Wherever you are, recollect this command is to be strictly obeyed. ...

With the exception of what are called “works of necessity and mercy,” (and in respect to these, an enlightened conscience is to be the judge,) the whole day is to be devoted to duties strictly religious. Beside attending on the public worship of the sanctuary, (in respect to an absence from which, you are never lightly to admit an excuse,) you are to devote a considerable part of the sabbath to the private exercises of meditation, prayer, and reading the scriptures and other religious books; and some part of it may be profitably spent, as you have opportunity, in serious conversation. ...

For more, see William Buell Sprague on the proper observance of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1


----------



## Taylor (Mar 7, 2021)

I can’t believe this thread has been going for two years now. I’ve benefitted from it very much over that time, too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 7, 2021)

Taylor said:


> I can’t believe this thread has been going for two years now. I’ve benefitted from it very much over that time, too.



I was actually just about to comment that this thread has been going on for just over two years. How time flies! There are now over two hundred entries in the Sabbath related blog-category.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RamistThomist (Mar 7, 2021)

You've generated over 10,000 views. Congratulations.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 7, 2021)

BayouHuguenot said:


> You've generated over 10,000 views. Congratulations.


Indeed. I just realized we don't list most viewed threads. XF requires an add-on to do that. @Semper Fidelis Rich, is this a good thing to consider? https://xenforo.com/community/resources/tl-widget-threads-enhancement.6976/


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 14, 2021)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from Patrick Fairbairn. As I said elsewhere, the writings of the Disruption Worthies and other early Free Churchmen are a spiritual goldmine, though one that we have often forgotten to utilise. Of course, there are many good writings hidden away in old periodicals and newspapers, which are easy to overlook. Anyway, Fairbairn has the following to say about the Fourth Commandment's place in the new covenant:

... In short, by the terms of the new covenant, the people of God were not to have the law of the Ten Commandments imposed on them as the way by which they were to attain life, but breathed into them as the form and pattern of life already received from above; they were to become the law of the Spirit of life in Christ Jesus, because the law, in all the requirements of which he had perfected himself, and therefore that also, unto which they should be ever growing up, who, through the Spirit, were to be in all things “made conformable to his image.”

But if this be true of the Ten Commandments as a whole, it must, of course, be true of each individual part—of the Fourth Commandment, as well as any of the rest. This, undoubtedly, was included as an essential part of the law or covenant, which was formerly written without, and set up before, the people of God; but is now written within, and infused with living power into the feelings and affections of their heart.

Hence the framers of the English Liturgy, with a right understanding of this truth, have added, after the reading of the Ten Commandments in the public service, the following prayer, which is just the words of this prophecy turned into a petition, “And have mercy upon us, and write all these laws in our hearts” ...

For more, see Patrick Fairbairn on the new covenant and the fourth commandment.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 21, 2021)

Thomas Cartwright provides this Sabbath's post, which deals with the important subject of due preparation for the Lord's Day. While works of immediate necessity are permissible on the Sabbath, we may find that we would have fewer such works of necessity if we prepared more carefully:

Q. What is to be observed in the word, _Remember_?

A. That although all the Commandments are needful diligently to be remembered, yet this more specially.

Q. Why so?

A. First, because this Commandment hath least light of nature, to direct us to the observation of it.

Secondly, for that we are naturally most negligent in the observation of this, suffering our selves to be withdrawn by our worldly business, from God’s service upon the Lord’s day; and therefore such a special warning is needful to be added.

Q. What is it that we should here remember, for the better sanctifying of the Sabbath?

A. That we so compass all our business within the six working days, that our worldly affairs enter not, or encroach into the possession of the Lord’s day; not only willingly, but not so much as by any forgetfulness: as when (through want of foresight, or forecasting) the payment of money, due by obligation, or any such businesses that might be prevented, shall fall out on that day.

For the reference, see Thomas Cartwright on remembering the Sabbath day through preparation.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 28, 2021)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from A. A. Hodge:

Observe that the particular day of the week on which the Sabbath is to be kept, although fixed for revealed reasons by the will of God at the creation, never was, or could be, of the essence of the institution itself. The command to observe the Sabbath is essentially as moral and immutable as the commands to abstain from stealing, killing or adultery.

It has, like them, its ground in the universal and permanent constitution and relations of human nature. It was designed to meet the physical, moral, spiritual and social wants of men; to afford a suitable time for the public moral and religious instruction of the people and the public and private worship of God; and to afford a suitable period of rest from the wear and tear of secular labour.

It is therefore of the very essence of the institution that a certain proper proportion of time, regularly recurring and observed in common by the community of Christian people and of Christian nations, should be appointed and its observance rendered obligatory by divine authority. These essential elements are found unchanged under both dispensations.

For the reference, see A. A. Hodge on the Sabbath and human nature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 4, 2021)

This week's post from Amandus Polanus focuses on the differences between the Lord's Day and the Jewish Sabbath:

The Lord’s day is the first day of the week, wherein Christians do make solemn meetings to exercise the public worship of God. Act. 20.7. 1. Cor. 16.2. Revel. 1.10. But the Lord’s day is celebrated in stead of the sabbath for 3. causes, 1. that it might continually call to remembrance the benefit of the Lord’s resurrection. 2. That the believers might understand, that they are freed from the yoke of the Law. 3. That it might be a difference between us that are Christians, and the Jews, who as yet (but without cause) are addicted to the observation of the time.

For the reference, see Amandus Polanus on the Lord’s Day.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 11, 2021)

The Sabbath-themed post for this week comes from one of Matthew Poole's continuators, John Collinges: 

Upon the first _day_ of the week let every one of you lay by him in store, as _God_ hath prospered him, that there be no gatherings when I come. (1 Corinthians 16:2)

From hence both divers of the ancients, and very many late divines, argue for the change of the sabbath from the seventh day of the week to the first. It is plain from hence, that the gospel churches were wont to assemble upon that day; nor do we read in Scripture of any assembly of Christians for religious worship on any other day. On this day the apostle orders collections for the poor saints to be made, accordingly as God had prospered any in their employments; he directeth that they should every one lay by him something, not doing what he did with any ostentation, but having it ready when it should be called for: ...

For more, see John Collinges on the change of the Sabbath to the first day of the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 18, 2021)

John Love supplies the post for this Lord's Day:

I hasten to mark out decisive proofs of this wide-wasting treason against the Majesty of the Holy Spirit of the living God.

Of these, the first and most prominent is —

_Sabbath-breaking, or the prostitution of Sacred time_. ...

We plead not for the formal austerities of hypocrisy; but we contend for it, and all the sophistry in the world cannot resist us, that to refuse a serious, diligent observation of the Christian Sabbath, with a view to the spiritual ends of its appointment, is to contemn those influences of the Eternal Spirit, which bring salvation, and heaven, into immortal souls. Every Sabbath-breaker is such a despiser; every act of Sabbath-breaking expresses such contempt. ...

For more, see John Love on Sabbath-breaking as treason against God’s majesty.

Reactions: Like 1 | Praying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 25, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from B. B. Warfield. It is a useful reminder that the rest of the Sabbath is not one of mere inactivity: 

Obviously, the Sabbath, in our Lord’s view, was not a day of sheer idleness: inactivity was not its mark. Inactivity was not the mark of God’s Sabbath, when He rested from the works which He creatively made. Up to this very moment He has been working continuously; and, imitating Him, our Sabbath is also to be filled with work. God rested, not because He was weary, or needed an intermission in His labours; but because He had completed the task He had set for Himself (we speak as a man) and had completed it well: “And God finished His work which He had made”; “and God saw everything that He had made, and behold it was very good.” He was now ready to turn to other work. And we, like Him, are to do our appointed work—”Six days shalt thou labour and do all thy work”—and then, laying it well aside, turn to another task. It is not work as such, but our own work, from which we are to cease on the Sabbath. ...

For more, see B. B. Warfield on the Sabbath as a day of rest for God’s work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 2, 2021)

In the post for this Lord's Day, the Scottish Seceder minister, William White reminds us that the Sabbath is a monument against atheism:

The Sabbath is a commemorative institution; designed to be a monument against Atheism, and to afford time for the creature to meditate on the works, and adore the character of the great Creator. How venerable is the Sabbath, considered simply as an institution that has existed since the dawn of time! How many convulsions has it survived! ...

The observance of Sabbath is not congenial to the natural feelings of the heart; much opposition has been made to it in the world; yet it has weathered all the storms and withstood all the changes of time. Is not its preservation then a proof that the Sabbath is divine? the gates of hell have not prevailed against it, because it was appointed by the wisdom, and is defended by the power of God. Such an institution demands our reverence, were it for nothing else than its age. Ye worshippers of antiquity! Ye fond adorers of the times and things of old! Behold in the Sabbath, an institution older than all the monuments of antiquity, at the sight of which, your eyes brighten and your hearts swell! Here is a relict of Paradise: on it, lavish a portion of your veneration, and for once you may be both rational and pious. ...

For more, see William White on the Sabbath as a monument against Atheism.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 9, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from Archibald Alexander, wherein he corrects the popular notion that the Sabbath is abrogated in the New Testament age. (It is a very long post, so I am giving you a few paragraphs in the preview.):

... There is a text in Paul’s epistle to the Romans, which has been supposed to teach that it is a matter of indifference whether we observe the sabbath or not. — “One man esteemeth one day above another: another esteemeth every day alike. Let every man be fully persuaded in his own mind.” But evidently, the question here discussed relates to the ceremonial law. It relates not to the sabbath; which, as we have seen, was no part of the ceremonial law, but belonged to the moral code. The ceremonial law was virtually abrogated by the death of Christ; but ah Christians were not yet enlightened to understand their Christian liberty; and such were indulged in their continued observance of these rites. The apostle is treating here of meats and drinks and festival days, the binding obligation of which had ceased.

But in the epistle to the Colossians, Paul says, “Let no man, therefore, judge you, in meat or drink, or in respect of a holy day, or of the new moon, or the sabbath days.” Here, again, the ceremonial law is obviously the subject of discourse. He is speaking of “meats,” “drinks,” “new moons,” and “sabbath days.” And the word sabbath relates to the numerous sabbaths of the ceremonial law, distinct from the weekly sabbath. Whenever a festival of the law continued eight days, the first and last were always kept as sabbaths. Or the reference might be to the sabbatical year, for the word days is not in the original. ...

So generally was the first day of the week observed, in commemoration of Christ’s resurrection, and for the celebration of religious worship, that in the times of the apostles, it had obtained the significant denomination of the Lord’s Day. That this appellation really was applied to the first day of the week by the apostle John, in the Apocalypse, is evident, because it can, with no appearance of reason, be applied to any other day; and also, because this became a common appellation of that day among Christians in all subsequent ages to this time, as appears by the testimony of Justin Martyr, and others. ...

For more, see Archibald Alexander: Is the Sabbath abrogated in the New Testament?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 16, 2021)

The post for this Sabbath comes from the New England theologian, Jonathan Edwards:

Now concerning the collection for the saints, upon the first day of the week let every one of you lay by him in store, as God has prospered him._ 1 Corinthians 16:1–2. ..._

2. We may observe the time in which the Apostle directed that this should be done, viz. on the first day of the week. The Apostle by the inspiration of the Holy Ghost insists upon it, that it be done on such a particular day of the week, as if no other day would do so well as that or were proper and fit a time for such work. Thus, although the inspired Apostle was not for making that distinction of days in gospel times as the Jews did—Galatians 4:10–11, “Ye observe days, and months, and times, and years. I am afraid of you, lest I have bestowed upon you my labour in vain”—yet here the Apostle gives the preference to one day of the week before any other for the performance of a certain great duty of Christianity. ...

For more, see Jonathan Edwards on the Apostolic observance of the first day of the week.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 23, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from William Swan Plumer. How many of us have seriously reflected on the fact that the weekly Sabbath takes up one-seventh of our time on this earth? Surely God must consider it an important issue if he meant us to spend one-seventh of our lives observing his day as holy.

... Here is a law claiming to regulate a seventh portion of human life. If a man lives twenty-one years, this law claims the entire control of three of them; if he lives fifty years, it disposes of more than seven of them. It is therefore important. But it also devotes this portion of time to religious purposes; and these are the highest ends of life. All other time is secular. This is holy. That may be occupied with things which perish in the using. This must be given to things which take hold on eternity. ...

For more, see William Swan Plumer on the significance of the Sabbath to man’s life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 30, 2021)

The post for this Sabbath comes from Robert Murray M'Cheyne:

... This is the reason why we love it, and would keep it entire. We love everything that is Christ’s. We love His word. It is better to us than thousands of gold and silver. “O how we love His law! it is our study all the day.” We love His house. It is our trysting-place with Christ, where He meets with us and communes with us from off the mercy-seat. We love His table. It is His banqueting-house, where His banner over us is love-where He looses our bonds, and anoints our eyes, and makes our hearts burn with holy joy. We love His people, because they are His, members of His body, washed in His blood, filled with His Spirit, our brothers and sisters for eternity. And we love the Lord’s day, because it is His. Every hour of it is dear to us-sweeter than honey, more precious than gold. It is the day He rose for our justification. It reminds us of His love, and His finished work, and His rest. And we may boldly say that that man does not love the Lord Jesus Christ who does not love the entire Lord’s day. ...

For more, see Robert Murray M'Cheyne on loving the Lord’s Day because it is the Lord’s Day.

N.B. @NaphtaliPress we are having the usual problem with the link whenever I post anything by M'Cheyne. (FIXED--NP.).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 6, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from B. B. Warfield:

... It is not less the duty of all men to do no murder, not to commit adultery, not to steal, not to bear false witness, not to covet a neighbour’s possession, that the Israelite too is commanded not to do these things, and is urged to withhold himself from them by the moving plea that he owes a peculiar obedience to a God who has dealt with him with distinguishing grace.

And it is not less the duty of all men to worship none but the one true God, and Him only with spiritual worship; not to profane His name nor to withhold from Him the time necessary for His service, or refuse to reverence Him in his representatives, that these duties are impressed especially on the heart of the Israelite by the great plea that this God has shown Himself in a peculiar manner his God. The presence of the Sabbath commandment in the midst of this series of fundamental human duties, singled out to form the compact core of the positive morality divinely required of God’s peculiar people, is rather its commendation to all peoples of all times as an essential element in primary human good conduct. ...

For more, see B. B. Warfield on the Sabbath and the ten commandments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 13, 2021)

In this week's post for the Lord's Day, Gardiner Spring comments on the link between Sabbath profanation and the rise of infidelity:

France, in the age of her great moral, as well as political revolution, abolished the Sabbath, and with it abolished her religion, declared that there was no God but reason, and no hereafter except the grave. The same result will follow the same premises, wherever the experiment shall be made. The nation that disowns the Sabbath, is, necessarily, a nation of infidels and atheists. You may look where you will, either among individuals, families, or communities, and if the Sabbath is a desolation, there you will find a gradual and certain decay from true religion to infidelity and paganism.

Let the Sabbath be forgotten for half a century in our own favoured land, and in vain might you look for a single Christian temple throughout this western hemisphere. There are towns and villages on this continent, where, for half a century, the Sabbath has been neglected and despised; and, if you will visit them, you will see that you have no necessity of going to India, or the Southern Ocean, to find immortal beings who are ignorant of their immortality, and men who must soon appear before God in judgment, who have seldom heard of God and his Christ. There is just as much importance, therefore, attached to the observance of the Sabbath, as there is to the preservation of the true religion among men.

For the reference, see Gardiner Spring on infidelity and contempt for the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 20, 2021)

This week's post for the Sabbath comes from Patrick Fairbairn:

... As the covenant through which life was to be attained, they are all abolished; because the covenant has been fulfilled by the obedience and death of Jesus, and eternal life is brought in as God’s free gift in him. In that respect, therefore, the believer has nothing to do with the law, nor the law with him. But have we, then, no concern with the law? Unquestionably we have. We have to do with it in a most important respect, and with every part of it alike; for, being the expression of God’s holiness, it must ever be the rule and pattern of man’s obedience. ...

So that, whatever truth there is in the pattern shown to Moses as a representation of spiritual things under the Gospel, it proclaims the perpetual obligation of the Fourth, as well as of the other nine Commandments; we have no more ground for considering the law of the Sabbath, than for considering the law of chastity, abolished; not one of the Ten is either cancelled or relaxed, but they continue all as before, though in another relation, binding upon the consciences of God’s people. ...

For more, see Patrick Fairbairn: The Sabbath is no more abolished than the other nine commandments.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH (Jun 20, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> For more, see Patrick Fairbairn: The Sabbath is no more abolished than the other nine commandments.


In the second paragraph, is it supposed to say "stand or fall" instead of stand or full?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 20, 2021)

Jerrod Hess said:


> In the second paragraph, is it supposed to say "stand or fall" instead of stand or full?



Fall. Thanks for noticing. The problem with copying things from PDFs is that these typos slip in and are very hard for the editor to spot them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 27, 2021)

A preview of a lengthy extract from Hugh Martin can never really do him justice, so it is worth reading the whole post if you get the time. Anyway, here is an extract from his post for this Lord's Day:

... As Son of Man he acquired a lordship over the Sabbath; and while this enhances his people’s safety here and glory hereafter, it awfully provides for the condemnation of his impenitent foes. And how terribly, and we might say, how easily, will he draw from it this most awful consequent. “All authority will be given to him to execute judgment, _because he is the Son of Man_;” and he will not forget, as an instrument in his judgments, the very Sabbath over which, for this same reason also – namely, that he is the Son of Man – he obtained this mysterious lordship. He will draw it forth from the elements of a forgotten history. The Sabbath, at the command of Christ, and reverencing the lordship which the Son of Man claims over it, will stand forth as accuser of his enemies. ...

For more, see Hugh Martin on the implications of Christ’s Lordship over the Sabbath for the impenitent.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 4, 2021)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from William White, which focuses on the change of the Sabbath from the seventh to the first day. He also makes a brief comment regarding the judicial law that may be of interest to you:

... _First_, though the change of Sabbath, from the seventh to the first day of the week, took place at the time when the Jewish economy ended, it should be distinctly understood, that it did not flow as a necessary consequence from that event; – when the Jewish economy ceased, it only abolished the ceremonial law, and such things in the judicial law as were in no degree dictated by the light of nature. That event, therefore, could not of itself alter either the proportion of time set apart for the divine service, or the particular day so set apart, because these were appointed long before either the judicial, or ceremonial law.

_Secondly_, It should also be borne in mind, that God only could authorise any change about the Sabbath. No man on earth,—and no class of men, have, had, or ever can have, a right to annul what God has enacted. Since, therefore, the Sabbath was once upon the seventh day of the week, and was so by divine appointment, we must have some authority from God, distinct from the abrogation of the Jewish economy, for changing it to the first day of the week, before we are warranted to acquiesce in such an alteration. ...

For more, see William White on the alteration of the Sabbath to the first day of the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 11, 2021)

John Ball provides us with this week's post for the Lord's Day:

... *Q. What is the general duty here required?*

A. That the whole Sabbath or Lord’s day be set apart from all common use, as holy to the Lord, both publicly and privately in the practise of the duties of necessity, holiness, and mercy.

Expos. 11. In this commandment it is enjoined, that we finish all our worldly business in six days, Deu. 5. 13. and that we rise betimes in the morning upon the Sabbath, Mark. 1. 35. compared with ver. 38. 39. Exod. 32. 5, 6. Psal. 92. 2. and prepare our selves for the public congregation, by prayer, meditation, thanksgiving, and examination of our hearts, Eccles. 4. 17. Psal. 93. 5. 2. Tim. 2. 19. going about the works of mercy, and instant necessity with heavenly minds, Matth. 12. 1. &c. Luk. 13. 15.

It is also required that we join with the people of God in the public congregation, hearing the word read and preached, calling upon God’s name, receiving the Sacraments, praising God for his mercies, singing of Psalms, 2. King. 4. 23. Act. 13. 14, 15. 44. and 15. 21. and 16. 13. and 17. 2. and 20. 7. In which exercises we must be all the while attentive, Act. 16. 14. reverent, Esa. 66. 2. & eager to get good, Psa. 42. 1, 2. not departing till the blessing bee pronounced, Ezec. 46. 1, 2. 10. Act. 10. 33. 1. Cor. 14. 16. After the whole day is to be spent with delight, and cheerfulness in religious meditation, reading and conference, and the works of necessity and mercy, Esa. 58. 13. 14. Act. 17. 11. Psal. 1. 2. Luk. 24. 14. 17. 1. Cor. 16. 2. ...

For more, see John Ball on the sins and duties of the fourth commandment.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 18, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day from Edward Leigh reminds us that our Sabbath observance is, no matter how sincere, still highly deficient:

... We must not only keep the Sabbath in the Church-meetings and solemn Assemblies (though it be specially appointed for the public worship) but at home in our houses, _Levit._ 23. 3. We must awake with God in the morning, begin with him, rise early, spend not much time in dressing of our selves that day, it is the Sabbath of the Lord, have holy thoughts while we are dressing our selves, pray to the Lord to pardon all our sins, and to put us into a holy frame, and yet finish all this so soon that we may be with the first in the public Assembly.

We may after the first Sermon eat and drink, but for spiritual ends and purposes, that our bodies being refreshed we may be the fitter to serve God, but must take heed of spending too much time, or feeding too liberally, which may cause drowsiness. We must then season all with heavenly discourse, _Luke_ 4. from _v._ 1. to 25. We must not speak our own words. After the public worship is ended we must call our Families together and repeat what we have heard, and catechize them in the principles of Religion, _Heb._ 2. 1, 3. the fourth Commandment, sing Psalms and pray. At night we should bless God for the mercies of the day, lie down with a great deal of soul-refreshment, sleeping in the bosom of Jesus Christ. ...

For more, see Edward Leigh on the private exercises of religion for the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 25, 2021)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from Gervase Babington. It is actually more about Bible study than the Sabbath, but the two topics are obviously interlinked:

For _this Book_ passeth All Books that ever were or shall be, I mean, _the Book of God’s holy Bible:_ which Book, saith _Hierome,_ shall remain with us till we be as the Angels in Heaven. Go we forward, and consider how also to _this Book_ he hath added _Prophets, Apostles, Evangelists, Pastors,_ and _Doctors_ in all times, to open and expound the same unto us, that by all means we might be induced with light, love light, live in light, and die in light.

Add again the appointing of the _Sabaoth day,_ wherein men should rest from their labours, and hearken to _this Book_ together with the many precepts given to hear, to read, to search, to know, and understand, & not _to be as children,_ perceiving nothing. Think with your self often, how the little Infant groweth to strength, able to go by it self: is it not by sucking and plucking his Mother’s breasts? even so doth the Childe of God grow to strength of grace, and from grace to grace, by hanging continually upon these _two Breasts, the old and new Testament._

For the reference, see Gervase Babington on the Bible and the Sabbath.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 1, 2021)

Robert Leighton supplies us with this week's post for the Sabbath. It is worth reading the whole thing, though the beginning of the extract is highly relevant to the current climate:

The very life of religion doth much depend upon the solemn observation of this day. Consider, if we should intermit the keeping of it but for one year, to what a height profaneness would rise in those who fear not God, who yet are restrained, though not converted, by the preaching of the word, and their outward partaking of public worship. Yea, those who are most spiritual, would find themselves losers by the intermission.

_What forbidden_.—1. Bodily labour on this day, where necessity unavoidable, or piety, commands not. 2. Sporting and pastimes. This is not to make it a sabbath to God, but to our lusts and to Satan; and hath a stronger antipathy with the worship of God, and that temper of mind they intend in it, than the hardest labour. 3. Resting from these, but withal, resting from the proper work of this day, neglecting the worship of God in the assemblies of His people. The beasts can keep it thus, as we see in the Precept. 4. Resorting to the public worship of God, but in a customary, cold way, without affection and spiritual delight in it. 5. Spending the remainder of the day incongruously, in vain visits and discourses, &c. ...

For more, see Robert Leighton on the true manner of observing the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 8, 2021)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from B. B. Warfield:

The Sabbath came out of Christ’s hands, we see then, not despoiled of any of its authority or robbed of any of its glory, but rather enhanced in both authority and glory. Like the other commandments it was cleansed of all that was local or temporary in the modes in which it had hitherto been commended to God’s people in their isolation as a nation, and stood forth in its universal ethical content. Among the changes in its external form which it thus underwent, was a change in the day of its observance.

No injury was thus done the Sabbath as it was commanded to the Jews; rather, a new greatness was brought to it. Our Lord, too, following the example of His Father, when He had finished the work which it had been given Him to do, rested on the Sabbath—in the peace of His grave. But He had work yet to do, and, when the first day of the new week, which was the first day of a new era, the era of salvation, dawned, He rose from the Sabbath rest of the grave and made all things new. ...

For more, see B. B. Warfield on Christ’s renewal of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 15, 2021)

Another Lord's Day, another blog post to mark the occasion. This week John Owen provides us with our Sabbath-themed post. He makes an interesting reference in passing to Sabbath observance and the Church of England, which is something that many evangelical Anglicans would do well to note. He also makes some interesting comments in relation to natural law:

This command, as all the rest of the decalogue, was written _twice by the finger of God in tables of stone_. And hereof there was a double reason:- First, That it was a stable renovation and objective representation of that law, which being implanted on the heart of man, and communicated unto him in his creation, was variously defaced; partly by the corruption and loss of that light, through the entrance of sin, which should have guided us in the right apprehension and understanding of its dictates, and of the obedience that it required; partly through a long course of a corrupt conversation, which the world had, in the pursuit of the first apostasy, and according to the principles of it, plunged itself into.

God now again fixed that law objectively, in a way of durable preservation, which in its primitive seat and subject was so impaired and defaced. And hereof the additions mentioned, with peculiar respect unto the application of the whole, or any part of it, unto that people, were no impeachment, as is acknowledged in the preface given unto them all containing a motive unto their dutiful observance of the whole. And hence this law must necessarily be esteemed a part of the antecedent law of nature; neither can any other reason be given why God wrote it himself with those and only those that are so, in tables of stone.

Secondly, This was done as an emblem that the whole decalogue was a representation of that law which, by his Spirit, he would write in the fleshy tables of the hearts of his elect. *And this is well observed by the church of England, which, after the reading of the whole decalogue, the fourth command among the rest, directs the people to pray that God would write all these laws in their hearts. *...

For more, see John Owen on the Sabbath command being written by the finger of God.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 22, 2021)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from William Swan Plumer: 

... A competent authority may repeal a law, and thus its obliging power may cease. Every free government affords numerous instances of the repeal of laws once useful, but no longer so. In a regular government, the repeal must be passed by the power which enacts the law. The great Lawgiver of the world is God. He ordained the law of the Sabbath, and he has never repealed it. Is any evidence of such repeal found in Scripture? If so, where is the book, the chapter, the verse containing it? All admit that the law was in force until Christ. Christ did not repeal it, for he says so. Matt. 5:17; nor did the apostles anywhere declare that it was repealed. If this law, therefore, has ceased to bind, it must be in some way utterly unknown to us. It is still practicable; it has not expired by limitation; it has not been repealed. ...

For more, see William Swan Plumer: The law of the Sabbath has neither expired nor been repealed.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 29, 2021)

Gervase Babington provides us with this week's Sabbath-themed post:

Forget not _to mark_ here also the _great care_ that GOD hath of his _Sabbath,_ that it be kept _holy_ according to his appointment, when he will not suffer these _Israelites_ to gather so much as _his Manna_ for their food upon the _Sabbath_ day, but appointeth them to do it _the day before._ May not a good soul thus reason then with himself, or her self? Good Lord, what do I upon the _Sabbath_ day? This people of his, might not gather _Manna,_ and may I safely gad to Fairs and Markets, to dancings and drinkings, to wakes and wantonness, to Bearbaitings, and Bull-baitings, with such like wicked prophanations of _the Lord’s day? ..._

For more, see Gervase Babington on careful Sabbath observance.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 29, 2021)

Or to put it in the modern vernacular, "may I safely run around to amusement parks and malls, to dancings and drinkings, to feastings and indulgences, to violent entertainments, with such like wicked prophanations of _the Lord’s day?"_ I wonder what modern equivalents of bear and bull baiting are?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 5, 2021)

This post from Nathaniel Homes links the issues of infant baptism and the Sabbath:

Fourthly, (saith Mr. _T[ombes]._) Circumcision did sign _Canaan;_ Baptism eternal life. This we have answered to afore, That _Circumcision_ did sign _Canaan_ as it was a type of heaven, _Heb._ 4. As baptism and the holy Supper under material elements signify and give us things spiritual and eternal. All this while I cannot see such a material difference between Circumcision and Baptism in the least to deface the analogy and semblance between the administration of the one and the other, to believers and their Infants, or to interrupt _that consequence_ from the one to the other. What ever may be urged against the incapacity of children to be Baptized, may as well be argued against Circumcision.

By this that hath been answered candid men may see what reason Mr. _T._ hath to deny _major,_ or _consequence,_ or _minor._ If this argument be not restrainedly understood an egg is laid, out of which manifest _Judaism_ may be hatched.

No fear, if we argue as the Apostle argues; who _Colossians_ 2, 11. 12. (as we have cleared we hope) puts Baptism in the room of _Circumcision._ If we do not put those things in the place one of another, which God puts in (though but by practice and example) without looking for a new institution or command, there being a difference only of circumstances, I am bold to say, an egg is laid out of which may be hatched _Antisabbatarianism_ a nulling of the Lords day, (as is frequent upon this very consequence, among the _Anabaptists_) and _Exemption of women from the holy Supper_ with many the like inconveniencies, which we stay not now to name. 

For the reference, see Nathaniel Homes on baptism and the hatching of the anti-Sabbatarian egg.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 12, 2021)

This week's post for the Sabbath comes from the Westminster divine, Herbert Palmer. It is also relevant to the issue of man-made holy days:

Q. What is the fourth Commandment?

A. Remember, &c.

Q. What is the general meaning of the 4. Commandment?

2 A. The general meaning of the fourth Commandment, is that solemn times of worship, necessary to Religion at God’s own appointment, and chiefly a standing day in the week, free from worldly business to attend on God.

Is it not the solemn times of worship, necessary to Religion, at God's own appointment, and chiefly, a standing day in the week, of rest from worldly business to attend on God?

Yes.

Or, May men of themselves appoint any days or times, as necessary to Religion?

No.

Or, May we unnecessarily spend God’s Day upon our selves?

No.

Or, Upon any worldly matters?

No.

For the reference, see Herbert Palmer on the fourth commandment.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 19, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from one of the Disruption Worthies, Robert Gordon. The early theologians of the Free Church of Scotland are, in my estimation, greatly neglected to our incalculable loss. Use these extracts as a means to acquaint yourself with their writings:

... No doubt, the Sabbath cannot be sanctified where worldly employments are not given up, and religious exercises engaged in; but it is also true, that the Sabbath is kept holy only in so far as the great subjects which it is designed to present are entertained, and dwelt upon with satisfaction and delight; and did those subjects occupy the place in our hearts which they ought to occupy—did we feel it to be a delightful exercise to meditate with admiration and gratitude on God’s wonderful work of creation, and his still more wonderful work of redeeming love—did we see it to be a most precious privilege, that we are permitted to hold fellowship with him in his ordinances—and were the hope of at last “entering into his rest” the main source of our consolation and comfort amidst the various ills of our present sinful condition; then we would have in our own minds a rule to guide us in the sanctification of the Sabbath—even the longing desire of engaging in its sacred duties, because it is a delight to us, and because we expect, to find in it a “season of refreshing from the presence of the Lord.” Amen. ...

For more, see Robert Gordon on true Sabbath observance.

Reactions: Edifying 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 26, 2021)

This week's Sabbath-themed post from Richard Baxter addresses a topic that may have confused us in the past:

Q. 34. Seeing the Lord’s day is for the commemoration of Christ’s resurrection, must we cease the commemoration of the works of creation, for which the seventh-day sabbath was appointed?

A. No: the appointing of the Lord’s day is accumulative, and not diminutive, as to what we were to do on the sabbath. God did not cease to be our Creator and the God of nature, by becoming our Redeemer and the God of grace; we owe more praise to our Creator, and not less. The greater and the subsequent and more perfect work comprehendeth the lesser, antecedent, and imperfect. The Lord’s day is to be spent in praising God, both as our Creator and Redeemer; the creation itself being now delivered into the hands of Christ.

For the reference, see Richard Baxter on commemorating redemption and creation on the Lord’s Day.

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 3, 2021)

Today's post for the Sabbath comes from the younger William Symington:

The Sabbath being thus as old as the creation of man, it does not surprise us to find it recognised by Moses and by the Israelites in the wilderness, at the time of the giving of the manna, as a familiar institution, by their regard to which God would test their obedience — “whether they would walk in His law or no.”

It is evident from the whole passage now referred to (Exod. xvi.) that the Sabbath is not there spoken of as a new and hitherto unknown observance; and though, during their long servitude in Egypt, the discharge of its sacred duties, and the observance of its rest, must have been to a great extent prevented, it had not been altogether forgotten; and it is quite natural to find them, after they have been freed from the yoke of bondage, dutifully returning to the keeping of the Sabbath which the Lord their God had given them.

For the reference, see William Symington II on the Sabbath before Sinai.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 10, 2021)

This Sabbath's post comes from Archibald Alexander. If I may say so myself, it is one of the best extracts related to the Sabbath that I have posted of late. I will only post a brief extract here (the post is fairly long), but, if you have time, it is worth reading it in full at the below link:

... As, undoubtedly, the celebration of public worship and gaining divine instruction from the divine oracles, is the main object of the institution of the Christian sabbath, let all be careful to attend on the services of the sanctuary on this day. And let the heart be prepared by previous prayer and meditation for a participation in public worship, and while in the more immediate presence of the Divine Majesty, let all the people fear before him, and with reverence adore and praise his holy name.

Let all vanity, and curious gazing, and slothfulness, be banished from the house of God. Let every heart be lifted up on entering the sanctuary, and let the thoughts be carefully restrained from wandering on foolish or worldly objects, and resolutely recalled when they have begun to go astray. Let brotherly love be cherished, when joining with others in the worship of God. The hearts of all the church should be united in worship, as the heart of one man. Thus, will the worship of the sanctuary below, be a preparation for the purer, sublimer worship in the temple above. ...

For more, see Archibald Alexander on directions for observing the Lord’s Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JH (Oct 10, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> For more, see Archibald Alexander on directions for observing the Lord’s Day.


Uninterruptedly* in the 3rd point. 

Great post btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 10, 2021)

Jerrod Hess said:


> Uninterruptedly* in the 3rd point.



That one was well-spotted. It is remarkably difficult to distinguish between what should be a "d" and a "cl".


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 17, 2021)

This week's Sabbath-themed post (give thanks that my internet is running again properly or else we would have missed this week's instalment) comes from Thomas Cartwright. It addresses the subject of the moving of the Sabbath to the first day of the week:

... Q. How came this day to be changed?

A. By Divine Authority.

Q. How doth that appear?

A. First, by the practice of our Saviour Christ, and his Apostles; which should be a sufficient rule unto us, especially the Apostles having added a commandment thereunto. Secondly, there is no reason why it should be called the Lord’s day, but in regard of the special dedication thereof to the Lord’s service. For otherwise all the days of the week are the Lord’s days, and he is to be served and worshipped in them.

Q. What was the cause why the day was changed?

A. Because it might serve for a thankful memorial of Christ’s Resurrection: for as God rested from his labour on the last day of the week; so Christ ceased from his labour and Afflictions on this day: as the one therefore was specially sanctified in regard of the Creation of the world; so was the other, in respect of the restauration and Redemption thereof, which is a greater work then the Creation it self. ...

For more, see Thomas Cartwright on the Lord’s Day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 24, 2021)

This week's Sabbath post comes from A. A. Hodge:

The law of the Sabbath in part has its ground in the universal and permanent needs of human nature, and especially of men embraced under an economy of redemption. It is designed — (1.) To keep in remembrance the fact that God created the world and all its inhabitants (Gen ii. 2, 3; Ex. xx. 11), which is the great fundamental fact in all religion, whether natural or revealed. (2.) As changed to the first day of the week it is designed to keep in remembrance the fact of the ascension of the crucified Redeemer and his session at the right hand of power, the great central fact in the religion of Christ. (3.) To be a perpetual type of the eternal Sabbath of the saints which remains. Heb. iv. 3-11. (4.) To afford a suitable time for the public and private worship of God and the religious instruction of the people. (5.) To afford a suitable period of rest from the wear and tear of labour, which is rendered alike physically and morally necessary from the present constitution of human nature and from the condition of man in this world.

All of these reasons for the institution of the Sabbath have their ground in human nature, and remain in full force among all men of all nations, in all stages of intellectual and moral development. Hence the Sabbath was introduced as a divine institution at the creation of the race, and was then enjoined upon man as man, and hence upon the race generally and in perpetuity. Gen. ii. 2, 3. ...

For more, see A. A. Hodge on the universal law of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 31, 2021)

This week's post comes from John Owen (warning, it requires a bit of thought to understand him):

And thus was the Sabbath, or the observation of one day in seven as a sacred rest, fixed on the same moral grounds with monogamy, or the marriage of one man to one woman only at the same time; which, from the very fact and order of the creation, our Saviour proves to have been an unchangeable part of the law of it. For because God made them two single persons, male and female, fit for individual conjunction, he concludes that this course of life they were everlastingly obliged not to alter nor transgress.

As, therefore, men may dispute that polygamy is not against the law of nature, because it was allowed and practised by many, by most of those who of old observed and improved the light and rule thereof to the uttermost, when yet the very “factum” and order of the creation is sufficient to evince the contrary; so although men should dispute: hat the observation of one days sacred rest in seven is not of the light or law of nature, all whose rules and dictates, they say, are of an easy discovery, and prone to the observation of all men, which this is not, yet the order of the creation, and the rest of God that ensued thereon, are sufficient to evince the contrary. ...

For more, see John Owen on the Sabbath and monogamy as creation ordinances.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 7, 2021)

This week's post for the Lord's Day is a more practical one from Thomas Watson. Our esteem or lack thereof for the Sabbath often does tell us something more about our current spiritual condition:

... Many professors have almost lost their acquaintance with God. Time was when they could weep at a sermon, but now these wells are stopped. Time was when they were tender of sin; the least hair makes the eye weep, the least sin would make conscience smite: now they can digest this poison; Time was when they trembled at the threatenings of the word, now with the _Leviathan_ they can _laugh at the shaking of a spear; Job._ 41.29. Time was when they _called the sabbath a delight_, the queen of days, how did they wait with joy for the rising of the sun of righteousness on that day! what anhelations and pantings of soul after God! what mounting up of affections! but now the case is altered, _what a weariness is it to serve the Lord? Mal._ 1.13. ...

For more, see Thomas Watson on backsliding and Sabbath profanation.

Reactions: Like 3 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 14, 2021)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from Robert Murray M'Cheyne's lamentation to his congregation concerning the Sabbath desecration that he witnessed in Paris. Sadly, what he says about Paris then could equally be applied to Edinburgh, Glasgow, Dundee, or any major town in Scotland now. I am giving you the full post in case the link does not work:

From Boulogne we travelled to Paris, by day and by night, and spent a Sabbath there. Alas! poor Paris knows no Sabbath; all the shops are open, and all the inhabitants are on the wing in search of pleasures,—pleasures that perish in the using. I thought of Babylon and of Sodom as I passed through the crowd. I cannot tell how I longed for the peace of a Scottish Sabbath.

There is a place in Paris called the _Champs Elysées_, or Plains of Heaven,—a beautiful public walk, with trees and gardens; we had to cross it on passing to the Protestant church. It is the chief scene of their Sabbath desecration, and an awful scene it is. Oh, thought I, if this is the heaven a Parisian loves, he will never enjoy the pure heaven that is above! Try yourselves by that text, Isa. Iviii. 13, 14. I remember of once preaching to you from it. Do you really delight in the Sabbath day? If not, you are no child of God.

I remember with grief that there are many among you that despise the Sabbath,—some who buy and sell on that holy day,—some who spend its blessed hours in worldly pleasures, in folly and sin. Oh, you would make Dundee another Paris if you could! Dear believers, oppose these ungodly practices with all your might. The more others dishonour God’s holy day, the more do you honour it, and show that you love it of all the seven the best. Even in Paris, as in Sardis, we found a little flock of believers. We heard a sweet sermon in English, and another in French. There are only 2000 Protestant hearers out of the half million that inhabit Paris, and there are fourteen faithful sermons preached every Sabbath.

For the reference, see Robert Murray M'Cheyne on Sabbath profanation in Paris.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 21, 2021)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from the Scottish Seceder, William White:

The silence of scripture about the observance of Sabbath in antediluvian and patriarchal times, conjoined with the expressions God gave Israel His Sabbath, and such like, are not sufficient to set aside a plain assertion of inspired history, although unsupported by other evidence. But in conjoining the institution of Sabbath with the finishing of creation, the inspired penman is borne out by other facts and arguments.

The reason why Sabbath was instituted, is one of these: the inspired penman tells us, that God blessed the seventh day and sanctified it, because that on it God had rested from all His work which He had created and made. The reason why the Sabbath was appointed, thus existed in full force from the beginning.

Now, is it not most improbable, that an institution should be first appointed to commemorate a fact two thousand years after it had taken place? Is it not more reasonable to suppose, that the fact, and the institution founded upon the fact, were coeval in time, and are conjoined in this narrative, because they were so? This conclusion seems to be established beyond all controversy, by the fact, that time was measured from the beginning, by weeks of seven days, which could only arise from the Sabbath being instituted at the period we have asserted.

For the reference, see William White on the reason for the Sabbath’s appointment in creation.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 28, 2021)

I have been running a little behind with blog posts of late. Today's post for the Sabbath comes from Patrick Fairbairn of the Free Church of Scotland:

... This prophecy does not contain such definite marks … by which we might at once determine, to the satisfaction of every reader, its immediate reference to Gospel times. That it does refer, however, if not exclusively to these times, at least not less to them than to other times, or rather to them mainly, will scarcely be doubted by any one who considers the connection in which the prophecy stands, as both preceded and followed by predictions undoubtedly pointing to Gospel times, and who duly weighs also the words themselves, in which the prophet here celebrates the Sabbath.

The observances of the ceremonial worship were, indeed, strictly binding upon the Jewish worshippers, and, therefore, inseparably connected with their interest and God’s favour and blessing, so long as the dispensation stood to which they belonged. But still they were, in themselves, a yoke heavy to be borne, and imposed only till the time of reformation observances not absolutely, but only relatively good, and so inferior to the higher parts of the law, that God declared that even he had no pleasure in them.

But how different is the idea here given us of the Sabbath! All solemnity, honour, and delight to the pious heart, and in itself so precious, that the due observance of it, as required by God, should certainly bring along with it the highest tokens and blessings of his love! This surely does not savour of a ceremonial institute, itself of inferior value, and, like all of its class, soon to pass away into oblivion. ...

For more, see Patrick Fairbairn on Isaiah 58 and the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 5, 2021)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from the New England Puritan, Benjamin Colman:

... Here, as I take it, the fourth Commandment was made a _Law of the State_ to Israel, whose Legislature was properly a _Theocracy,_ and their Rulers and Magistrates had the Executive power and trust committed to them. And doubtless God thus honoured the Law of the Sabbath to Israel his people, by inserting it in the Body of their Judicial Laws, to teach _civil Governments_ to do the like in all parts and ages of the World, to whom the knowledge thereof should come. And accordingly the good _Government_ over us have in their wisdom and piety Enacted the strict Sanctification of the _Lord’s day,_ and have forbid the profanation of it under such and such penalties; wherein they have but done the part of a _Christian Government. ..._

For more, see Benjamin Colman on the Sabbath and the judicial law.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 12, 2021)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from Edward Leigh:

But it must be shew’d thirdly, how long this rest must continue, to which the answer is For a whole natural day, for of what quantity the foregoing six are, of that must the seventh be which cometh betwixt six in numbering, even four and twenty hours. If it be demanded at what time the day must begin and end: it is answered, when the first of the six following beginneth, and seeing God’s intention was not to bind all Nations to begin and end their days at one period, and that we cannot tie the seventh day, but we must in like manner tie the days before, and after, to a set period of beginning and ending; it is apparent that by this Commandment we are not tied to any set beginning or ending, but must follow the common computation and reckoning of other days which is amongst us, from twelve of the clock at night to twelve the next night, for we say twelve at night, and one a clock in the morning. ...

For more, see Edward Leigh on the time for observing the Christian Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 19, 2021)

The Sabbath-themed post for this week comes from the Australian Anglican theologian, Leon Morris:

Some see the abolition of the sabbath in Jesus’ words, “the Son of man is lord even of the sabbath” (Mark 2:28). This is certainly a strong assertion of the greatness of his own person, but it is perverse to see in it any disparagement of the Old Testament. The right observance of the sabbath was certainly a point of controversy between Jesus and his opponents. But it is important to see what was at issue. On one occasion Jesus drew the attention of the Jews to the fact that they practised the Mosaic ordinance of circumcision on the sabbath if necessary (John 7:22f.) and used this as a justification of his sabbath healings. As I have written elsewhere:

He was not arguing simply that a repressive law be liberalised. Not did he adopt an anti-sabbatarian attitude, opposing the whole institution. He pointed out that his action fulfilled the purpose of the original institution. Had they understood the implication of the Mosaic provision for circumcision on the sabbath they would have seen that deeds of mercy such as he had just done were not merely permissible but obligatory. ...

For more, see Leon Morris on Jesus and the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 26, 2021)

This week's post again comes from the Scottish Seceder, William White (he makes one comment relevant to the subject of holy days as well):

... To those who advocate a relaxed mode of observing the Sabbath, we reply; the fourth commandment was given by God, – it was once the duty of men to keep the Sabbath as required by that precept, – it is incumbent upon them to do so still – unless it can be shewn that it has been annulled or modified by divine authority. No such inference can be drawn from our spiritual necessities. Are not our hearts as carnal as were those of the Jews?

Are not our employments as secularizing? Had not they many other days, besides Sabbath, that were set apart for public worship, while we have no other? And have not we then as much need as they had, to spend one whole seventh part of our time in the public and private exercises of God’s worship? And are we not under stronger obligations to give a whole seventh of our time unto God, than the Jews were? Our privileges are greater than theirs, and shall our homage, therefore, be less?

The economy under which we live, is more spiritual than theirs, and we will not believe it, until we are expressly told so by God, that our Sabbaths should be less sacred. It is true, that there is no precept in the New Testament, that commands us to keep the Sabbath as strictly as we are required by the fourth commandment; but we must remember, that after a law is once enacted, it continues to bind unless it is repealed, although it be not enacted a second time; and, therefore, unless we can shew that the fourth commandment has been repealed, it is still binding upon us, although no similar law be found in the New Testament. ...

For more, see William White on the continuing obligation of the fourth commandment in the New Testament.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 2, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath again comes from Benjamin Colman of New England, discussing Christ's example for Sabbath observance:

... But _Christ_ fulfilled this Law, and kept many a Sabbath to the glory of God in a perfect manner, so as no mere man, nor all the Holy men of God together, ever did or can do. He has taught us how to Sabbatise; how to spend our Sabbaths in the solemn Assemblies, and in works of piety and mercy. Many a high Exercise of _devotion,_ and many a good work of _charity,_ did he upon the Sabbath-day. He fill’d up the Holy time with _work,_ and the work with _Spirit._ For these very works of God like goodness he was sometimes reproached as a _breaker_ of the Sabbath; but it turned to the confusion of his ignorant and superstitious, if not hypocritical and malicious _Accusers._ As in Mark 3. Init. He sanctified and honoured the Sabbath by his divine _Sermons,_ and by his _miracles of mercy_ on that blessed day. He made it a Day of _his Blessing_ to men, both on temporal and spiritual accounts. Luk. 13.10, 17.

He kept that blessed Law for his _Elect,_ which Believers themselves keep so _poorly_ and imperfectly.—He also taught his _Disciples_ and followers to observe and keep the Sabbath-day, Indeed some of the superstitious _Pharisees_ did sometimes tax the _Disciples_ with taking _undue liberties_ on the Holy Sabbath. But _what_ was it? they _plucked an ear of corn and eat of it as they passed thro’ a field._ They were hungry and it was but a proper and needed taste, and an ordinary hasty bit, for their support and refreshment in the services of the day.

The _Women_ also that followed our _Lord Jesus,_ and ministered unto him, were strict Sabbatizers: Luk. 23. ult. _They rested on the Sabbath day according to the Commandment._ though’ they were preparing _spices_ for the dead body of their dear _Saviour,_ yet they laid by the holy care and labour of love till the _Sabbath_ was over. ...

For more, see Benjamin Colman on Christ’s example for Sabbath observance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Smeagol (Jan 2, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Today's post for the Sabbath again comes from Benjamin Colman of New England, discussing Christ's example for Sabbath observance:
> 
> ... But _Christ_ fulfilled this Law, and kept many a Sabbath to the glory of God in a perfect manner, so as no mere man, nor all the Holy men of God together, ever did or can do. He has taught us how to Sabbatise; how to spend our Sabbaths in the solemn Assemblies, and in works of piety and mercy. Many a high Exercise of _devotion,_ and many a good work of _charity,_ did he upon the Sabbath-day. He fill’d up the Holy time with _work,_ and the work with _Spirit._ For these very works of God like goodness he was sometimes reproached as a _breaker_ of the Sabbath; but it turned to the confusion of his ignorant and superstitious, if not hypocritical and malicious _Accusers._ As in Mark 3. Init. He sanctified and honoured the Sabbath by his divine _Sermons,_ and by his _miracles of mercy_ on that blessed day. He made it a Day of _his Blessing_ to men, both on temporal and spiritual accounts. Luk. 13.10, 17.
> 
> ...


Will we be saboteurs or sabbitizers of the Lord’s Day?

A new word for my vocabulary, excellent post!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 9, 2022)

Elsewhere, we have discussed Augustine's views concerning spiritual Sabbath-keeping. It is still significant that he regarded Sunday as being the Lord's Day:

But why was circumcision on the eighth day, if not because, after the seventh day of the sabbath, the Lord rose on Sunday, the Lord’s Day? So then, the resurrection of Christ—which indeed happened on the third day after his passion, and on the eighth day in a seven-day week—that is what circumcises us. Listen to the exhortation of the apostle to those circumcised by the true rock: _If then you have risen with Christ, seek the things that are above, where Christ is, seated on God’s right; savor the things that are above, not the things on earth_ (Col 3:1–2). He is speaking to the circumcised; Christ has risen; he has rid you of the desires of the flesh, rid you of evil lusts, rid you of the superfluity you were born with and the much worse extras you have added by bad lives; circumcised with rock, why do you still savor the earth?

For the reference, see Augustine of Hippo on circumcision and the Lord’s Day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## nickipicki123 (Jan 10, 2022)

I see what you did there...The posts are on the day of the Sabbath, but they're also ON (about) the Sabbath


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 16, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from the Westminster divine, George Walker:

The seventh [day of creation] is the institution of the Sabbath on the seventh day of the world, on which day Christ was promised: and by the promise of Christ which was the greatest blessing given and revealed to the fathers in the old testament, that day came to be the most blessed day of the week, and was sanctified by God to be the weekly Sabbath, until by the full exhibition of Christ a perfect redeemer in his resurrection on the first day of the week, that first day became a more blessed day, and by Christ the Lord of the Sabbath, was sanctified, and had the honour of the weekly Sabbath transferred unto it, and is to be observed of Christians for their holy day of rest, until they come to the eternal rest in heaven.

For the reference, see George Walker on the institution of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 23, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from the Irish Presbyterian ecclesiastical historian, Professor James Seaton Reid:

... Thus it is with the Sabbath. Tried by this test, it approves itself to be truly a divine ordinance. It has not only answered the special purposes of heavenly wisdom and love to man in its appointment; it has at the same time been attended with so many other beneficent results, that one often feels at a loss to determine which of these are the special blessings its divine Founder intended it primarily to confer, and which are the supplementary ones that follow in their train. ...

Under the Christian dispensation, while all these fundamental truths are still emphatically inculcated by the Sabbath, it has moreover become a memorial of redeeming love — a witness for the completion of that “better covenant” which was ratified by the resurrection of its Surety — a remembrance of Him “who died for our sins, and rose again for our justification” — an attestation to the deity of Him who had “power to lay down his life, and power to take it again” on this day — and a manifestation of His kingly prerogatives when he proclaimed himself to be the “Lord of the Sabbath.” ...

For more, see James Seaton Reid on the wisdom of God and the institution of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 30, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day addresses a point with which those who are conscientious about observing the sixth commandment, as well as the fourth, may sometimes struggle. While it is true that people need time for recreation, Baptist Noel reminds us that such time must not be purchased at the expense of profaning the Sabbath:

Crowded railroads and thronged steamboats proclaim on each returning Sabbath that a large population, pent up and overwrought during the week at the loom and the ledger, are not only eager for air and sunshine, for gaiety and recreation, but also that they will have these things even at the price of despising the commands of God. Christians, then, must no less loudly proclaim, that sunshine and recreation, however excellent, are purchased too dearly when they are sought in exchange for the blessings of the Sabbath.

The working population ought to have them and the Sabbath too. And as inconsiderate philanthropists are persuading numbers that a jovial jaunt is better than a visit to the house of prayer, and that the Sabbath is best spent when it is devoted to innocent recreation. Christian philanthropists ought to tell them that pleasure and prosperity follow duty, and that the healthiest, happiest, and most thriving families of the land, are not to be found generally among those who trample under foot God’s Sabbath law, but among those who most conscientiously respect its sacredness.

For the reference, see Baptist W. Noel: Recreation is purchased at too dear a price when at the expense of the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 6, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath comes from William Swann Plumer; I believe that he does a good job of exposing the inconsistency of #FourthCommandmentDeniers who still demand that people attend public worship:

If no time be set apart by a competent authority for public worship, there will be no public worship. When Paul rebuked some of the early Christians, for “forsaking the assembling of themselves together,” Heb. 10:25, it would have been ample justification for them to have replied, “No such thing is required, and no time is set for it.” But we hear of no such plea. It never was made.

There was as much agreement among the early Christians in observing the Lord’s day as in observing the Lord’s supper. It would be mere will-worship to observe the Lord’s day, if it had not been appointed to be so observed by God himself. Is it credible that God should have left the whole church so ignorant of his will, that all believers for eighteen hundred years should have been mistaken as to their duty in so important a matter as this?

The apostle James says, “He that keepeth the whole law, and yet offendeth in one point, is guilty of all.” That he here means the moral law is evident, for he cites two of the precepts of it in the next verse: “Do not commit adultery,” “Do not kill.” James 2: 10, 11. Now, if you do not kill, or swear profanely, yet if you violate the fourth commandment, you are “become a transgressor of the law.” Let those who indulge in Antinomian laxity concerning the law of the Sabbath, solemnly consider the course of reasoning adopted by James, and be warned in time.

For the reference, see William Swan Plumer on the appointment of the Lord’s Day in opposition to Antinomianism.

Reactions: Like 1 | Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Ethan (Feb 6, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> The apostle James says, “He that keepeth the whole law, and yet offendeth in one point, is guilty of all.” That he here means the moral law is evident, for he cites two of the precepts of it in the next verse: “Do not commit adultery,” “Do not kill.” James 2: 10, 11. Now, if you do not kill, or swear profanely, yet if you violate the fourth commandment, you are “become a transgressor of the law.” Let those who indulge in Antinomian laxity concerning the law of the Sabbath, solemnly consider the course of reasoning adopted by James, and be warned in time.


Wonderfully stated. I oftentimes go to Romans 13 and 14 where in 13:9-10 Paul cites commands 6,7,8, and 10, then follows up with “and any other commandment.” Well, the ninth commandment wasn’t explicitly referenced here so it must be abrogated right? That’s obviously absurd, yet for many that’s exactly how the fourth commandment is treated. The Roman’s passage is nice since it is immediately followed by a discussion of Christian liberty. “For the kingdom of God is not eating or drinking, but righteousness, peace, and joy in the Holy Spirit.” Are we really going to lump the Lord’s Day in with eating and drinking? When you look at it like that it exposes the absurdity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 13, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from the Free Church of Scotland's Robert Gordon:

... It is appalling to think that a day which was mercifully designed to be a respite from the bodily toil and the mental anxieties inseparable from the ordinary avocations of men in this world of sin and sorrow, should be spent in the most debasing slavery — the service of sin and Satan; and that a season which was graciously intended to raise the soul to things holy and heavenly, and to prepare it for the joys of an eternal inheritance, should be employed in sinking it deeper in spiritual degradation and misery.

I fear, my friends, that even Christians, by being so familiar with the sight of Sabbath profanation, regard it with less horror and alarm than it is befitting they should; and that they are not always forward to use the influence which they might exercise in arresting or preventing a sin which, when it becomes so common as to be characteristic of a nation, will assuredly, as all past experience testifies, bring down the judgments of God in national calamities. ...

For more, see Robert Gordon on the evil of spending the Sabbath in service to sin and Satan.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 20, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath is by the Continental Reformed divine Andreas Hyperius (though sometimes he is identified as a Lutheran). While we disagree with him on festival days outside of the Christian Sabbath, he still has much to tell us about how we ought to keep the Lord's Day holy:

... ¶ _Scrivener or Notary._ Whether he have indited, drawn, or written, or caused to be indited, drawn, or written any bills, bonds, or other writings whatsoever, on the Sabbath days.

Whether he have made any such, whereby Religion or the dignity of the Church, might any way be impaired and diminished.

¶ _Taverner._ Whether on the Sabbath days, and especially in the time of divine service, he have suffered any disorder in drinking and tippling within his house: and whether he hath made a common practise or custom at such times and on such days, to sell his wines, &c.

¶ _Merchant._ Whether on the Sabbath day he hath bartered & bargained, cast up his reckonings, and written his accounts.

_Chapman._ Whether on such days & times, he hath set open his shop, or set his wares to sale.

_Stage-player._ Whether by his Interludes & Stage-plays, he have drawn the people away from spiritual exercises, and godly meditations.

¶ _Musician & Minstrel._ Whether he have been the author and occasioner, of wanton dancing, or other unseemly pastimes.

¶ _Crafts-men of any trade whatsoever._ Whether they have wrought on the Sabbath and holy days, when no necessity enforced them, but only for lucre sake: or whether they have caused their apprentices and servants the same days to work, without either going to church or giving themselves to godly meditations: as the Taylor or Butcher to sow a garment: the husbandman to hedge, ditch, plow, garden, cleanse his Stable, &c. whereas at these times these things, and so of others might & ought to be forborne.

Whether any person whosoever he be, have enticed and procured others to any vain games, unlawful sports, or other light and lewd exercises, as dice-playing and such like.

_House-holder._ Whether as specially on the Sabbaths and festival days, so also sometimes on the work days he have propounded or caused to be propounded and taught to his children and family, the chief heads of Christian religion, namely such as be taught and contained in the Catechism. ...

For more, see Andreas Hyperius on the sins of various orders against the Sabbath day.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 27, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath is from John Owen's Hebrews commentary:

... This is the day wherein the affairs of the Lord Jesus Christ are transacted, his person and mediation being the principal subjects and objects of its work and worship. And it is, or may be, called his, “the Lord’s day,” because enjoined and appointed to be observed by him or his authority over the church. So the ordinance of the supper is called “the supper of the Lord” on the same account. On supposition, therefore, that such a day of rest there is to be observed under the new testament, the name whereby it ought to be called is “the Lord’s day;” which is peculiarly expressive of its relation unto our Lord Jesus Christ, the sole author and immediate object of all gospel worship.

But whereas the general notion of a sabbatical rest is still included in such a day, a superaddition of its relation to the Lord Christ will entitle it unto the appellation of “the Lord’s-day Sabbath;” that is, the day of sacred rest appointed by the Lord Jesus Christ. ...

For more, see John Owen on the Lord’s Day of Revelation 1:10.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 6, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from the Scottish Reformed Presbyterian minister, William Symington II:

... The whole precept, in all its integrity, stands there among the rest, as a portion of the moral law, unrepealed, immutable — as binding upon man now, as on the day when it was first revealed. It is no merely positive enactment that has strangely found its way into a place — and that place most conspicuous and honourable — among a number of others that are moral. And if it be our duty still, in obedience to the other commandments with which it is associated, to worship Jehovah only, to revere His holy name, to honour our father and mother, to abstain from murder, adultery, theft, falsehood, and covetousness, — it is equally our duty still, under the same authority, and by the sanction of the same law, to “remember the Sabbath-day to keep it holy.”

Mark too, in confirmation of this, how, while the Passover, to which the Sabbath has frequently been compared, was rigidly restricted to the Jews — “There shall no stranger eat thereof,” — the keeping of the Sabbath is expressly enjoined, not only upon the Hebrew and his family, but on “the stranger within his gate.” And the same conclusion follows from the reason assigned for the observance, in which there is. nothing national or local, nothing peculiarly interesting to the Jews more than to any other people:— “For in six days the Lord made heaven and earth.” ...

For more, see William Symington II on the Sabbath and the universal moral law.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 13, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from the American Presbyterian minister, Gardiner Spring:

To you who are magistrates, and invested with civil authority, permit me respectfully to say, The ordinance of God and the voice of a free people have elevated you to posts of dignity and power, that you may be the sentinels of the public virtue. To you their eyes are directed, to maintain the sacredness and diffuse the blessings of the holy Sabbath. The voice of the King of kings to you is, Remember the Sabbath Day!

In your personal and official capacity never lose sight of its appointment and design. If, as our civil fathers, you would see your children rise up and call you blessed; if you would embalm your names in the remembrance of an elevated people, and transmit them with many a grateful sentiment to a distant futurity; be entreated to become the exemplary and fearless guardians of the Christian Sabbath.

For the reference, see Gardiner Spring on magistrates and the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 20, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath is from the Westminster divine, William Greenhill:

... 1. It was prophanation of the Sabbath, _Jerem._ 17. 24, 25. 27. If they made conscience of God’s Sabbath, he would take care of their City: If they would hollow that day with pious duties, he would honour them with choice Princes; but if they would defile his day, he would fire their City, and that with unquenchable fire.

This made _Nehemiah_ so zealous for the Sabbath, after the return from Babylon, _Neh._ 13. 17, 10. he contended with the Nobles, and said, _What evil thing is this that ye do, and prophane the Sabbath day? did not your Father’s thus, and did not our God bring all his evils upon us, and upon this City? yet ye bring more wrath upon Israel, by prophaning the Sabbath day._ He knew that sin had formerly laid them waste, and would therefore stand for the Sabbath, that the Lord of Sabbaths might stand for and by them. _England_ is not innocent in this thing. The Book of Sports (a Monster that Heathen and Idolatrous Kingdoms never produced) that opened a wide door to prophane the Lord’s day, hath kindled a fire in our Land, which is not like to be extinct till that Book be burnt by publique Authority. ...

For more, see William Greenhill on Sabbath-breaking and idolatry provoking divine judgment.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 27, 2022)

This week's post is from William Swann Plummer; he considers the issue of the Sabbath in light of Christ's resurrection:

... The resurrection of Christ was a very glorious event, to which the highest importance is properly attached, and which is well worthy of a weekly and joyful commemoration. His resurrection was life from the dead to all his people, and to all their hopes. If the completion of creation was worthy of a weekly celebration, much more is the same true of the completion of redemption. For Christians to celebrate the seventh day of the week, would be to keep a feast on the gloomiest day of the week—the day on which their Lord lay in the sepulchre of Joseph.

… Apostolic example is as safe and correct a guide as apostolic precept, and no serious and candid reader of the New Testament can doubt that the apostles and early Christians did observe the first day of the week as the rest appointed by God. This fact, therefore, clearly determines our duty. Many duties are taught us by the example of inspired men. An appeal to such example is fair, and the example itself is binding. ...

For more, see William Swan Plumer on the fourth commandment and the commemoration of Christ’s resurrection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 3, 2022)

This week's post for the Sabbath comes from William Ames:

... And this sentence is not only proposed, but also confirmed, and that with a double reason; whereof 1. Is taken from a tacit comparison of the greater. God hath promised us six days for our works; and therefore by very good right and reason, he may challenge the seventh to himself, to be consecrated to his worship. [2.] Reason is taken from the exemplar cause, because God by his own example of resting on the seventh day, went before us, as it were to give us a copy to follow. 3, Reason is from the efficient, that is, God’s institution or appointment which consisteth of two parts; sanctifying of it, and blessing it. The sanctifying of it, was the separating of this day from a worldly use to an holy. The blessing of it, was the promise to bless them, that rightly bless this day. ...

For more, see William Ames on reasons for the fourth commandment.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 10, 2022)

Our post for the Lord's Day this week comes from Baptist Noel:

The Sabbath, which was consecrated in paradise when man was innocent (Gen. ii. 3), is much more necessary now, when men are fallen and tempted. Instituted to commemorate the work of creation (Gen. i. 31, ii. 1-8), it is not less useful now when it commemorates, together with the works of God in nature, his greater work of redemption. — (John xx. 19, 26; Rev. i. 10.)

The law of the Sabbath, which the Almighty himself proclaimed to Israel, and wrote on a table of stone, with nine other laws of universal and eternal obligation, to show its perpetual importance to the welfare of men (Exod. xx. 1, xxxi. 18, xxxii. 15), has lost nothing of its value from the lapse of ages, the progress of civilisation, and the increase of secular knowledge.

The hearty consecration of that day, to which God has attached such important blessings (Isa. Ivi. 2, Iviii. 13, 14; Ezek. xx. 10-24; Neh. xiii. 18), must still secure his approbation; and, since our Lord has declared that “the Sabbath is made for man” (Mark ii. 27), it must be well adapted to promote both his spiritual and his temporal welfare.

For the reference, see Baptist W. Noel on the Sabbath in nature and grace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 17, 2022)

This week's Sabbath themed post from William Jenkyn is particularly relevant to this time of year, when men often give precedence to their own inventions over divine institutions:

Labour to preserve the holiness of God’s true Institutions; those things that are of divine consecration. For human consecration, alas what is it? But for the Sabbath, the Lord’s day, labour to keep it holy. We talk much of Holy days, this is so indeed.

The Lord’s Supper, that’s of Divine Institution, labour for a holy participation thereof. If any thing in the world would drive me to a Passion, this would, to hear men plead for the holiness of places, and live unholy Lives; to stand up for human, and not regard Divine institutions.

Oh that our King and Parliament might do something more than is done for keeping the Sabbath holy! oh that we could mourn for that we cannot mend! The Sacraments are Holy: it is the duty of Ministers to labour to keep them holy. The Lord’s Word that’s Holy. Ministry, and the Ordinances of Jesus Christ, labour to keep in High esteem. We ought to hear with the same reverence, as if Jesus Christ himself was here to preach. Live like walking Temples.

For the reference, see William Jenkyn on preserving the holiness of the Lord’s Day and divine institutions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 24, 2022)

I am having trouble with the internet at home, though I have managed to get my weekly Sabbath-themed post uploaded. This week's post comes from J. C. Ryle:

... I cannot see any ground for the idea suggested by Alford that our Lord implies in this verse that the law of the Sabbath is a mere Judaical practice and comparatively a modern ordinance, and that as such it properly gave way to the older and higher law of circumcision which was “of the Fathers.” It might be replied, firstly, that the Sabbath is so far from being a Judaical institution that it is actually older than circumcision and was appointed in Paradise. It might be replied, secondly, that our Lord seems purposely to guard against the idea by speaking of circumcision as “given by Moses” and as a part of “the law of Moses.” In fact, He does this twice with such curious particularity that one might think He meant to guard against anyone wresting this passage into an argument against the perpetual obligation of the Sabbath day.

He is pleased for the occasion to speak both of circumcision and the Sabbath as part of “the law of Moses.” He did this purposely because the minds of His hearers were full of Moses and the law at this particular period. And His argument amounts to this: that if they themselves allowed that the Mosaic law of the Sabbath must give way in a case of necessity to the Mosaic law of circumcision, they admitted that some works might be done on the Sabbath day, and therefore His work of healing an entire man on the Sabbath day could not be condemned as sinful. ...

For more, see J. C. Ryle on John 7:23 and necessary work on the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 1, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath is from Thomas Cartwright:

Q. Is not this [Fourth] Commandment Ceremonial?

A. No: First, if it were so, then the Moral Law should consist but of nine words, or Commandments, which is contrary to God’s word.

Secondly, this Commandment (amongst the rest) was written by the finger of God, whereas no part of the Ceremonial Law was.

Thirdly, it (as well as the other) was written in Tables of stone; to signify the continuance of this Commandment, as well as the rest. Fourthly, it was before any shadow or Ceremony of the Law, yea, before Christ was promised, whom all Ceremonies of the Law have respect unto. ...

For more, see Thomas Cartwright: The Sabbath is not merely a ceremonial law.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 8, 2022)

B. B. Warfield provides us with this week's post for the Lord's Day, which addresses the issue of Christ's attendance at the public worship on the Sabbath day. (The full blog extract also includes an extended quote from the Free Churchman, William Robertson Nicoll):

Have we not the example of our Lord Jesus Christ? Are we better than he? Surely, if ever there was one who might justly plead that the common worship of the community had nothing to offer him it was the Lord Jesus Christ.

But every Sabbath found him seated in his place among the worshipping people and there was no act of stated worship which he felt himself entitled to discard. Even in his most exalted moods and after his most elevating experiences, he quietly took his place with the rest of God’s people sharing with them in the common worship of the community.

Returning from that great baptismal scene, when the heavens themselves were rent to bear him witness that he was well pleasing to God: from the searching trials of the wilderness, and from that first great tour in Galilee, prosecuted, as we are expressly told, “in the power of the Spirit”; he came back, as the record tells, “to Nazareth, where he had been brought up, and” — so proceeds the amazing narrative — "he entered, as his custom was, into the synagogue, on the Sabbath day.” “As his custom was!” Jesus Christ made it his habitual practice to be found in his place on the Sabbath day at the stated place of worship to which he belonged. ...

For more, see B. B. Warfield: Christ’s example of attending public worship on the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 15, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from Robert Leighton:

All the other precepts of this [moral] Law remaining in full force in their proper sense, it cannot but be an injury done to this Command, either flatly to refuse it that privilege, or, which is little better, to evaporate it into allegories.

Nor was the day abolished as a typical ceremony, but that seventh only changed to a seventh still, and the very next to it; He who is _Lord of the Sabbath_, either himself immediately, or by his authority in his apostles, appointing that day of his resurrection for our sabbath, adding to the remembrance of the first creation, the memorial of accomplishing the new creation, the work of our redemption, which appeared then manifestly to be perfected, when our Redeemer broke the chains of death, and arose from the grave; he who is the light of the new world, shining forth anew the same day that light was made in the former creation. ...

For more, see Robert Leighton on the Lord’s Day Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 22, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath comes from William Ames:

_Doct. 5._ It is the duty of every Christian, that not only themselves sanctify that day, but also that they make all such to do it, as far as in them lies, that are under their power.

This is hence collected, because this commandment is in a singular manner directed to such as are over others, Magistrates, Parents, Masters, _&c. Neither thou, nor thy son.

Reas._ 1. Because such servile works, as are forbidden on that day, are for the most part made to be done by command of Fathers to Children, Masters to Servants, Magistrates to Subjects: So that though they be performed by others, yet the works are theirs, at whose command they are done.

_Reas._ 2. Because the sanctifying of this day was ordained as well for the cause and use of Sons and Servants, as of Parents and Masters.

_Reas._ 3. Because it is the duty of all Superiors, to further the salvation, as much as they can, of all that are under them; and to procure by them and from them that honour to God, that is due to him from them. ...

For more, see William Ames on the duty of superiors to enforce Sabbath observance.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 29, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from Baptist Noel:

It [the Sabbath] has ever been dear to Christians. Many of them have owed to it their conversion. To all of them it is the occasion of spiritual improvement. Tempted to excessive labour on other days, they feel that, but for this command to restrict their thoughts on one day in seven to the exercises of religion, they would soon be almost wholly absorbed in worldly occupations. Now, on the contrary, their Sabbath occupations restore to religion its ascendency over their minds, and lend them new spiritual strength for the engagements of the week.

On this day they feel the comfort of a spiritual rest, in which they may examine their religious progress, reflect upon their duty, meditate on the great truths of revelation, and prepare for eternity. If I am not greatly mistaken, Christians in general feel that they owe much of their growth in godliness, and even of their consistency, to the Sabbath. God can do all things, but he acts by means in his government of the world; and among means, the Sabbath ranks with those which are the most necessary to our welfare. ...

For more, see Baptist W. Noel on the Sabbath and spiritual improvement.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 5, 2022)

This week's Sabbath post comes from an unusual source, but broken clocks are still correct twice a day. It is worth citing him to those from certain backgrounds that would seek to undermine Lord's Day observance:

And concerning particulars, their [the Jews] Sabbath the Church hath changed into our Lord’s day, that is, as the one did continually bring to mind the former World finished by Creation; so the other might keep us in perpetual remembrance of a far better World, begun by him which came to restore all things, to make both Heaven and Earth new. For which cause they honored the last day, we the first, in every seven, throughout the year, …

The Moral Law requiring therefore a seventh part throughout the age of the whole World, to be that way employed, although with us the day be changed, in regard of a new Revolution begun by our Saviour Christ; yet the same proportion of time continueth which was before, because in reference to the benefit of Creation, and now much more of Renovation thereunto added by him which was Prince of the World to come; we are bound to accompt [account] the Sanctification of one day in seven, a duty which God’s Immutable Law doth exact for ever.

For the reference, see Richard Hooker on the moral duty to sanctify the Lord’s Day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 12, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from John Collinges, one of Matthew Poole's continuators, though this extract does not come from the famous commentary but from a separate work. In it, He addresses the issue of sports on the Sabbath:

It is called an _holy rest, the rest of the holy Sabbath,_ and the commandment expressly saith, _Remember to keep it holy. _Now an holy rest certainly stands distinguished from a rest _merely natural,_ when our bodies cease from action, and worldly labour, 2. A _rest_ that is _profane._ By which I understand not only a _sinful rest,_ unlawful on any day; but a rest from _recreations,_ and _pastimes,_ lawful enough on other days.

We read not in the old Law of any toleration for sports on the _Sabbath,_ we read on the contrary that it was to be _an holy rest, kept holy,_ &c. To which sports cannot contribute: It seems unreasonable to think that labour should be forbidden, in order to our more serious and solemn service of God, and yet sports should be allowed, which every way as much distract, and unfit the Soul for acts of solemn worship. But the prophets are best interpreters of the Law. ...

For more see, John Collinges on the prohibition of sports on the Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 19, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day is, once again, from the Scottish Seceder, William White:

Nothing can be plainer than the language of the fourth commandment, “Remember the Sabbath – day to keep it holy; on it thou shalt not do any work.” Should not this command of God dispel every murmur against the observance of Sabbath? Does it not bind our consciences with an obligation that cannot be thrown off, without exposing ourselves to the most inexpressible danger?

It has been said, that to interdict pleasure vehicles from running upon Sabbath, is an infringement of the rights of the poor. It will be afterwards seen, that this, instead of infringing the privileges of the poor, is preserving them. Here it is sufficient to say, that though men have rights independent of earthly kings, they have no rights independent of God; – and since he has said, “REMEMBER the Sabbath – day to keep it holy, on it thou shalt not do any work,” neither rich nor poor ever can possess a right to disobey Him.

For the reference, see William White on the Sabbath and the rights of God.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jun 26, 2022)

The post for this Lord's Day comes from the American Presbyterian, William Swan Plumer:

Nor did the Sabbath originate with Moses, or with any sinner. It was an ordinance in Eden. When, for his sins, man was driven out of paradise, God permitted him to carry with him two institutions, established for his good before his fall. Which of these institutions is the greatest mercy to our world, or which is the dearest to the heart of a good man, I will not undertake to say. One of them is marriage, the other the Sabbath-day. If he is the enemy of virtue who would abolish the former, he cannot be the friend of God or man who would set aside the latter.

By restoring marriage, as far as possible, to its original purity in Eden, that is, by confining it to the pairs and rendering it indissoluble, the Christian religion has incalculably advanced civilization, peace, and all the domestic virtues. By restoring the Sabbath, as near as possible, to its purity in Eden, that is, by the holy observance of all of it, man makes his nearest approach to primitive innocence and to future glory. There is no example of any community, large or small, ancient or modern, continuing virtuous or happy for a considerable time, if they slighted either marriage or the Sabbath-day.

For the reference, see William Swan Plumer on the Sabbath and marriage as creation ordinances.

Reactions: Like 3 | Edifying 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 3, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day addresses the topic of how we should spend the Sabbath. As providence would have it, I was discussing this very subject with a relatively new Christian after the service this morning. John Downame gives us a very helpful summary of what it is to spend the Lord's Day in his service:

... First, All religious and holy exercises, whereof these the Scripture noteth by name, as duties to be performed upon that Day:

First, To hear the Word preached, _Acts 13. 14. 15. After the reading of the Law and the Prophets in the Synagogue_ on the Sabbath Day, _the Ruler of the Synagogue sent unto them, saying, Ye men and Brethren, if ye have any word of exhortation for the People, say on. Acts_ 15. 21. MOSES _of old time hath in every City those that preach him, being read in the Synagogues every Sabbath Day._

Secondly, _Public Prayer. Acts 16. 13. Upon the Sabbath Day we went out of the City unto a River, where Prayer was wont to be._

Thirdly, To receive the Sacraments at the times appointed. _Acts 20. 7. The first Day of the Week, when the Disciples were gathered together to break bread,_ Paul _preached unto them, &c._

Fourthly, Collections and gathering for the Saints: 1. _Cor. 16. 2. The first Day of the Week, let every one lay aside by him, treasuring up what he hath been prospered._

Fifthly, Private meditation, which was the exercise of _John_ the Apostle, at what time he was banished into the Isle Patmos for the Word of God: ...

For more, see John Downame on spending the Sabbath in the service of God.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 10, 2022)

This week's Sabbath-themed post comes from the New England theologian, Benjamin Colman:

... GOD’s _Sabbaths_ were from the beginning of the world given for a Sign and a _Memorial._ They are a Sign that _in six days the Lord made Heaven and earth_— Our _Lord’s days_ are now a Sign of _the Resurrection of Christ from the dead._ And in short, both the _Jewish_ and _Christian Sabbath_ are a Sign to fallen man, of _a Covenant of Grace_ and Salvation granted to him thro’ _Jesus Christ;_ the promised _seed of the Woman,_ but the _Only Begotten of the Eternal Father._

TO be sure, The Observation of a _weekly Sabbath_ is a very _public_ and _open_ thing; a thing of much Solemnity and Significancy. It is a perpetual and universal Memorial of something _very great and important_ between God and man.— Every child is ready to ask, _What meaneth this Service?_ what signifies such a _weekly_ Solemnity? —God answers in my Text, _It is a sign between Me and you._ Surely then a sign of something very great and good on _God’s_ part, and worthy of his blessed and glorious Name, and of something very good and great, beneficial and necessary to _us!_ Yes truly: the _work_ and grace is great on God’s part, to be our _Sanctifier!_ the _benefit_ and mercy vast to us, our _Sanctification!_— This, _this_ is signified by the _weekly Sabbath._ What more worthy of the _Holy_ God? what more important to polluted, guilty and perishing _Sinners?_ Of his mercy he thus saves us. ...

For more, see Benjamin Colman on the weekly Sabbath as a sign that God is our sanctifier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 17, 2022)

This week's Sabbath-themed post comes from John Collinges; in this post, he gives several reasons why the Lord's Day is the new Sabbath:

Now why the first day of the week should be called the _Lord’s day,_ reason offers it self plentifully.

1. In opposition to his _suffering day,_ of which he saith to his Persecutors, _This is your day, and the power of darkness._

2. It was the Day when he triumphed over Sin, Death, and Hell.

3. It was the Day, when he was with power manifested to be the Son of God, _Rom._ 1.4.

4. In all probability _it was the day he instituted for the Christian Sabbath:_ and therefore called the _Lord’s day,_ as the Sacrament is called the _Lord’s Supper,_ because he instituted it.

5. Finally, take all the Ancients from _Ignatius_ who lived nearest the Apostle downward, they all understood by the Lord’s day, the _first day_ of the week, and accordingly kept it holy unto the Lord. ...

For more, see John Collinges on reasons for the Lord’s Day as the new Sabbath.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 24, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from Robert Leighton:

_That thou keep holy_.] God sanctified it by instituting it, and man sanctifies it by observing it according to that institution.

This sanctifying is, [1.] In cessation from earthly labour. [2.] In their stead, to be wholly possessed and taken up with spiritual exercise, both in private and in public. The former is necessary for the being of the latter; that cessation, for this work; and the latter is necessary for the due being of the former: we cannot be vacant and entire for spiritual service, unless we cease from bodily labour; and this cessation or resting from bodily labour, cannot be a sanctifying of this day unto God, unless it be accompanied with spiritual exercise.

In the following words, that part only is expressed, the rest or abstinency from work; but the other is supposed as the end of this, — that they shall not do their own works, that they may attend upon God’s, His solemn worship. And this is implied in that word, _It is the Sabbath of the Lord thy God_; both of His own appointing, and for this end, this work, that He may be more solemnly worshipped. And likewise, the antithesis that seems to be in that word, _In six days thou shalt do all thy work_, imports, that on the seventh thou shalt do _God’s_. ...

For more, see Robert Leighton on sanctifying the Sabbath.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 31, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from a sermon of Hugh Martin to the Free Church's General Assembly in 1845:

... But, oh! With how much greater force does the command to sanctify the holy day come upon us, when we are told that in love to us it was designedly instituted. And how should it come to us, not so much as the utterance of a lawgiver demanding acknowledgment of his own authority and glory, as the kindly request of a loving parent, entreating us to take advantage of a plan he had devised, for perfecting our own highest happiness and interest!

Oh! If fear and subjection would, in the one case, have produced a full and perfect compliance, how much more ought this to be accomplished now by responsive gratitude and love; and remembering at how tremendous an expense of wisdom and of power he hath caused the heavenly emblems of his omnipotence to bring round to us the day of rest, the Sabbath, made for our good, ought we not to be prepared to meet, in a responsive spirit of love, the command, “Remember the Sabbath-day to keep it holy.” ...

For more, see: 









Hugh Martin on the Sabbath being made for man


Man is first created; and because for his good, it is necessary, “the Sabbath is,” subsequently, “made for man.” The being whom God has created must have his best interests provided for at whatever…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 7, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath is by William Ames:

_Doct. 4._ The other part of our duty on the Lord’s day, is to sanctify this our rest; that is, to apply the leisure that we have, to God’s worship, as well publicly as privately.

Duties of this kind are first, a preparing of our minds to God’s solemn worship. Secondly, Hearing of his Word. Thirdly, Solemn prayers. Fourthly, Partaking of the Sacraments. Fifthly, Works of Charity. Sixthly, Meditation and conference about holy things. Seventhly, A religious considering of the works of God, of Creation and Providence, and even of such as occasionally we then hear or see, though they be otherways worldly.

_Reas._ 1. Because in such duties, we make profession of Religion, and of that honour, that is due unto God; which therefore is to him honourable, and accepted.

_Reas._ 2. Because by this means, we build up our selves, and advance our communion that we have with God: For seeing that by worldly occupations through the six days of the week, our mind is somewhat pressed towards the earth, it was by a most wise purpose and counsel of God ordained, that every seventh day at least again they should be lifted up to heaven, and sent up thitherwards by all such means, that they might be restored to their former step or degree, from which they had been declining: ...

For more, see:









William Ames on the sanctified rest of the Lord’s Day


Doct. 4. The other part of our duty on the Lord’s day, is to sanctify this our rest; that is, to apply the leisure that we have, to God’s worship, as well publicly as privately. Duties of thi…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Amen 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 14, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from W. J. Grier of the Evangelical Presbyterian Church in Northern Ireland, whom many of us may know from his book on eschatology, _The Momentous Event_. Mr Grier argued that it was the state's duty to protect the Sabbath through legislation and the duty of Christians to support such legislation:

It is often affirmed that in the matter of sabbath-observance we should not attempt to legislate for the unconverted. But the legislation is already in force. The Almighty has spoken in the Decalogue. As to the laws of the land, the government of the nation has no right to legalize murder or theft – no right to disregard the sixth or the eighth commandment.

It should not act as though there were no distinction between right and wrong. It should not act as though God had not spoken. It should not legislate contrary to any command of the Decalogue, but rather in support of these commands. And it would seem to be a Christian duty heartily to support the laws of the land which are{ for the maintenance of the ten great Words of God’s law – the fourth included. Admittedly, men will never truly keep the Lord’s day aright until they love the Lord of the day. Our first great aim and endeavour, therefore, should be to lead them to the Redeemer.

For the reference, see:









W. J. Grier on the need for legislation to protect the Sabbath


It is often affirmed that in the matter of sabbath-observance we should not attempt to legislate for the unconverted. But the legislation is already in force. The Almighty has spoken in the Decalog…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 21, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from the American Presbyterian and blog debutant, John Holmes Agnew:

That a Sabbath is spoken of in these words of Gen. 2:3, “and God blessed the seventh day and sanctified it,” will be admitted, whatever diversity of opinion may exist in reference to its original institution and present obligation. This Sabbath, with its blessings, it is believed, belongs to the whole human family, however much it is decried as a part of Judaism, or a merely human institution, expedient on the whole, but always to yield to any important secular interest, governmental or individual.

At the present day, it has become lamentably common, profanely and wantonly to abuse, and pervert to purposes of gain and pleasure, the sanctity of its hours. Convenience is the law which regulates the multitude on this sacred day, and to this law must yield both the authority of God, and the statutes of men.

For the reference, see:









John Holmes Agnew on Sabbath profanation on account of convenience


That a Sabbath is spoken of in these words of Gen. 2:3, “and God blessed the seventh day and sanctified it,” will be admitted, whatever diversity of opinion may exist in reference to it…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 28, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from Samuel Miller's introductory essay to John Holmes Agnew's book on the Sabbath:

From the moment there was a man upon the earth, it seems to have been the will of God that a seventh part of time should be consecrated to his service. It is quite certain that much, very much, is made of the Sabbath throughout the whole of the Old Testament, and, especially, that the Prophets, in all their reflections on the melancholy past, and in all their anticipations of the portentous future, represent the sanctification of the Sabbath as lying at the foundation of all temporal as well as spiritual prosperity, and the neglect of this divine institution as most certainly drawing down the destroying judgments of God on those who indulged it. This feature of the prophetic parts of the Old Testament, is too prominent to escape the notice of any intelligent reader.

The Prophets dwell much more on moral than ceremonial observances; and denounce the terrors of the Almighty much more frequently and solemnly against delinquencies with regard to the former than the latter. Yet who that has read their thrilling pages has failed to observe that the desecration of the Sabbath is the object of their constant and most emphatic proclamations of Divine wrath; and represented as that great and radical sin, which, more than most others, is adapted to undermine religious character, and to destroy nations? In fact, there is no sin, unless, perhaps, it may be that of idolatry, which is more heavily censured, or more awfully threatened, throughout their writings, than the breach of the Sabbath. Surely, such language as the following ought to make a deep impression upon every reflecting mind …

For the reference, see:









Samuel Miller on the Sabbath and the Old Testament prophets


From the moment there was a man upon the earth, it seems to have been the will of God that a seventh part of time should be consecrated to his service. It is quite certain that much, very much, is …




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 4, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath is from Benjamin Morgan Palmer:

It is worthy of note, that in every form of religion established by God among men, the Sabbath has stood forth its most conspicuous monument. In the religion of nature, which was strictly a religion of law, and had respect to man in his primitive holiness, the Sabbath was the only ordinance of worship.

There was the law written upon Adam’s heart; there was the tree of temptation for the proof of his obedience; there was the sacramental tree of life, the seal of the covenant and its blessings, instantly forfeited upon transgression; but amidst them all rose the Sabbath, itself the sign of a more perfect rest, the great comprehensive institute of natural religion, embodying the worship which man owes to God, and embracing that obedience to His law, which was its fundamental element. It was eminently proper that man should thus bring, in the worship of the Sabbath, a pledge of his soul’s deepest homage to God. But this was not all; in its repose also, he brought a religious tribute of that very life and being which God had bestowed. ...

For more, see:









Benjamin Morgan Palmer on the Sabbath and natural religion


It is worthy of note, that in every form of religion established by God among men, the Sabbath has stood forth its most conspicuous monument. In the religion of nature, which was strictly a religio…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Edifying 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 11, 2022)

Our post for the Sabbath this week comes from Professor James Seaton Reid. His addresses the effect of Sabbath observance upon national happiness:

... A nation is but an aggregate of individuals. Its character is, sooner or later, determined by theirs; and oscillates towards good or evil just as an influential, though it may not be always an actual, majority of its people are rising or falling in the scale of moral excellence.

This connection is so obvious and immediate, that it is unnecessary to enlarge upon it. It is alluded to here, simply because on this connection rests one of the most direct and satisfactory proofs which can be adduced in favour of the national value of the Sabbath. The community at large is benefited in the same proportion and in the same respects in which individuals are profited by the Sabbath. What then are the blessings which it confers on those who “remember” its holy purposes, and who “keep” it in a right spirit and manner? and what connection have these blessings with national prosperity?

Let us enumerate a few of these. The Sabbath rests both the wearied and toilworn body, as well as the overwrought and overstrained mind; and it successively renovates and invigorates both, for their daily corporeal and intellectual labour. It brings together in the sanctuary employers and employed, masters and servants, for one day at least, under circumstances calculated to promote mutual respect and confidence, and to give each a deeper interest in the other’s welfare. It secures to all classes the opportunity of spending an unbroken day amid the dear domestic circle, and of promoting the highest and noblest interests of themselves and their families. It deepens their reverence for the sovereign authority of the Lord of the Sabbath, who every week appeals to them for the homage of this one day in seven. ...

For more, see:









James Seaton Reid on Sabbath observance and national happiness (1)


That a right observance of the Lord’s day lies at the foundation of NATIONAL happiness and prosperity, is a truth which follows necessarily from the proofs already given, in other treatises o…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 18, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day is a follow-up to the one posted last Sabbath from James Seaton Reid. It is important for understanding how the decline in Sabbath observance and the decline in religion go hand in hand:

If these be the invariable fruits of a well-directed Sabbath observance, is not this institute inseparably bound up with the general well-being and prosperity of nations? Can any community undervalue and neglect it with impunity? Must not its desecration, especially that systematic desecration which is enforced by the authority of a nation, in the shape of Sabbath mails, and Sabbath travelling, and Sabbath recreations, and, in some kingdoms, of national assemblages, processions, and ceremonials on this day — must not such authoritative desecration, sooner or later, by disparaging divine authority, perverting individual conscience, and diminishing facilities for religious instruction, deteriorate the moral feelings and principles of a people, weaken their convictions of duty, and thus directly injure the character and happiness of a nation?

Can the good of a people be promoted by rendering them less intelligent, less religious, and less moral, than they might otherwise have been? Can that kingdom enjoy substantial prosperity, the mass of whose population are retained within the bounds of an outward decency and morality, merely by the conventional restraints of society, and not by deep and honest convictions of duty? And how are these salutary convictions to exist apart from a well-grounded knowledge of God, and an intelligent acquaintance with the principles of Christian doctrine and morals? How are the mass of a community to acquire this religious knowledge, which is the only stable foundation of a holy life, if there be no Sabbath cessation from daily toil, no Sabbath assemblies, no Sabbath instruction in and out of the church; and if there be, for the rising generation, no Sabbath training at home, and no early familiarity with the soul-stirring and life-giving themes of religion? ...

For more, see:









James Seaton Reid on Sabbath observance and national happiness (2)


If these be the invariable fruits of a well-directed Sabbath observance, is not this institute inseparably bound up with the general well-being and prosperity of nations? Can any community underval…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 25, 2022)

Our post for the Lord's Day this Sabbath comes from the main author of the Heidelberg Catechism, Zacharias Ursinus. In this extract, he distinguishes between the moral and ceremonial elements of the Sabbath commandment. Note that this post is only a summary of his thought; he speaks more at greater length about the issue later in the same work:

Here are two parts of this law, the commandment, & the reason of the same. And again, there are two parts of the commandment, of the which the one is moral or everlasting, namely, that the Sabbath be hallowed, that is to say, that some certain time be appointed for the ministry of the Church, or public worship of God. The other is ceremonial, and for a time, namely, that this time should be the seventh day, and that in it should be observed and kept the ceremonies of the Levitical law. And that this part is for a time, and the other everlasting, we do understand by the end of the commandment, and causes of both these parts.

The end of the commandment is the public praising of God in the congregation, or the conservation or maintenance and use of the ministry of the Church, which is an office ordained by God, to teach the Church concerning God and his will out of the word of God delivered by the Prophets and Apostles, and to minister the sacraments according to the ordinance of God. And God would have at all times of the world that there should be public assemblies of the Church, in the which should sound true doctrine concerning God, for these causes especially.

For the reference, see:









Zacharias Ursinus on the moral and ceremonial elements of the Sabbath commandment


Here are two parts of this law, the commandment, & the reason of the same. And again, there are two parts of the commandment, of the which the one is moral or everlasting, namely, that the Sabb…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 2, 2022)

This week's post for the Sabbath comes from William Ames. In it, he usefully explains what it is to cease from our own works on the Lord's Day:

... The reason of this rest is, that we may be at convenient leisure for divine worship: For worldly businesses do in divers ways withstand this more solemn worship of God.

_Reas._ 1. Because the very external acts of both are for the most part such, as that they cannot consist or stand together at one time.

_Reas._ 2. Because the mind being distracted with such worldly business, cannot compose or settle it self in good order to perform solemn worship to God, as it ought.

_Reas._ 3. Because the taste, and savour, and power of holy exercises is impaired, and dulled at least, or blunted by mixture of such things with them, which in comparison should be but vile to them.

_Use_ Is of _Reproof,_ of such as easily break the rest of this day, either by their ordinary and vulgar occupations; or with merchandizes, or with sports or plays, or with troublesome and long feastings on it, _&c. ..._

For more, see:









William Ames on ceasing from our works on the Lord’s Day


Doct. 3. One part of our duty is that on the Lord’s day, we cease from all our own works. It is gathered from the Text; In six days shalt thou doe all thy work; but on the seventh day thou shalt do…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 9, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath comes from Jonathan Edwards:

There is another thing that confirms that the fourth commandment will reach God’s resting from the new creation as well as the old, because the Scripture does expressly speak of one as parallel with the other; i.e. Christ resting from the work of redemption is expressly spoken of as being parallel with God’s resting from the work of creation; and that, in _Hebrews 4:10_, “For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from his.” Now, Christ rested from his works when he rose from the dead on the first day of the week. When he rose from the dead, then he finished his work of redemption; his humiliation was at an end. He rested from his labours and was refreshed.

For the reference, see:

https://reformedcovenanter.wordpres...he-fourth-commandment-and-the-rest-of-Christ/


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 16, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day explains why the Sabbath is the most fitting day for observing the sacraments:

To use the Sacraments according unto the ordinance of God. So God commanded the Passover to be kept in the assembly of the people, and appointed certain sacrifices unto other feast days and Sabbaths. Also Act. 20. _The first day of the week, when as the Disciples were come together to break bread, Paul preached, &c._ For as God will have true doctrine to be heard, so he will also have the lawful use of the sacraments to be seen in the public assemblies of the Church: because that he will have both these to be a note, whereby the Church may be known and discerned from other nations & sects. The sacraments also, like as the word, are an instrument, or exercise to stir up and maintain faith and godliness in us. They are also a public profession of our faith and thankfulness unto God, and a part of the public worship of God in the church. And therefore the use of them is most especially agreeable unto the Sabbath.

For the reference, see:









Zacharias Ursinus on the sacraments and the Sabbath


To use the Sacraments according unto the ordinance of God. So God commanded the Passover to be kept in the assembly of the people, and appointed certain sacrifices unto other feast days and Sabbath…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 23, 2022)

Today's post for the Lord's Day from John Collinges focuses on the reasons for the supposed strictness of the Jewish Sabbath:

That the prohibitions we read of in Scripture, of not _kindling a fire on the Sabbath day, Exod._ 35. and _Exod._ 16.29. _For not going out of their place on the seventh day, to gather manna:_ must not be taken in that strictness, in which some would urge them, or at least only concerned the _Jews_ in that time, not afterward. The _fire forbidden_ to be kindled, must necessarily be understood, 1. _Either in reference to the making the Tabernacle,_ of which he there speaks; or 2. more largely of any _trade-fire_ kindled for men to work with, to get a livelihood, not such as is kindled for _dressing of meat, refreshing us in cold weather;_ or when we are _sick._

… It is not probable there was no fire in the _Jews’_ houses that made the feast, at which our Saviour was, _Luk._ 14. besides we find works parallel to this, justified in Scripture. _Though going out of their doors on the Sabbath,_ must be understood, to _gather manna, Exod._ 16.29. or upon other ends, than in order to actions of _piety, necessity,_ or preservation and mercy, for that instance, _Numb._ 15.32, 33. The Scripture so shortly relates that story of the man’s being put to death for gathering sticks on the Sabbath day, as to the cause of it, that it is hard to give a satisfactory answer. ...

For more, see:









John Collinges on understanding the strictness of the Jewish Sabbath


That the prohibitions we read of in Scripture, of not kindling a fire on the Sabbath day, Exod. 35. and Exod. 16.29. For not going out of their place on the seventh day, to gather manna: must not b…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 30, 2022)

The post for the Lord's Day for this week comes from Richard Baxter:

Q. 21. Why doth God mention not only servants but beasts?

A. As he would not have servants enslaved and abused by such labour as should unfit them for sabbath work and comfort, so he would have man exercise the clemency of his nature, even towards the brutes; and beasts cannot labour, but man will be put to some labour or diversion by it: and God would have the whole place where we dwell, and all that we have to do with, to bear an open signification of our obedience to his command, and our reverence to his sanctified day and worship.

For the reference, see:









Richard Baxter on a Sabbath rest for servants


Q. 21. Why doth God mention not only servants but beasts? A. As he would not have servants enslaved and abused by such labour as should unfit them for sabbath work and comfort, so he would have man…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 6, 2022)

Today's post comes from a rather unusual source, the early church father, Origen. I came across part of this extract in Joey Pipa's excellent book, _The Lord's Day_, and checked it out for myself in a recent translation of Origen's _Homilies on Numbers_. Obviously, it goes without saying that I do not endorse Origen's heterodoxy on other subjects. Perhaps the quote is open to interpretation, but I still found it very interesting:

... Now the second feast, after the feast of the perpetual sacrifice, is recorded to be the sacrifice of the sabbath, and it is necessary that every saint and just person celebrate the feast of the Sabbath as well Well, what is the feast of the Sabbath, if not that feast of which the apostle says: “So a sabbath,” that is, the observance of the sabbath, “will be left for the people of God” [Hebrews 4:9] Therefore, leaving behind the Judaic observances of the sabbath, let us see what sort of observation of the sabbath there ought to be for the Christian. On the day of the sabbath, no worldly activity is supposed to be carried out. Thus if you cease doing secular works and carry out nothing worldly, but make room for spiritual works, if you come together at church, give ear to the divine readings and discussions, think about heavenly things, show concern for the future hope, keep the coming judgment before your eyes, do not look to present and visible things, but to the invisible and future things, this is how the Christian observes the sabbath. ...

For more, see:









Origen of Alexandria on how a Christian observes the Sabbath


In Origen’s homily on Numbers 28-29, he expressed his view of how Christians were to observe the Sabbath: Now the second feast, after the feast of the perpetual sacrifice, is recorded to be the sac…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 13, 2022)

This week's post comes from a more familiar source than the author cited last Sabbath:

The parts of the sanctifying of this day are two: one, to rest from worldly businesses, and from those works and duties of our calling, which at other times are not only lawful, but expedient and necessary to be done. The particular works that we are thus to abstain from, are of two kinds: First, great as well as small, and small as well as great. A greater and more excellent work can hardly be imagined, then the building of God’s own House, the material and outward Tabernacle, yet even That the Lord by a strict & precise caution doth specially forbid upon this day, _Exod. 31. 13. Yet, saith he, ye shall observe my Sabbaths:_ Not setting your hand in that day unto this work, though it be most holy.

Those holy women that had Odours, Ointments, and all things in a readiness, yet in a religious observation of God’s Ordinance, forbear on the Sabbath to embalm the precious body of our Lord and Saviour Christ, and are commended by the Holy Ghost for it. _They_ _rested,_ saith LUKE, _the Sabbath Day, according to the Commandment._ Again, how small a thing is it to gather a few sticks! But when one presumed to do this, and with an high hand in profanation of the Sabbath, we know what his doom was from the mouth of God himself, _Numb._ 15. 32, 33, 34, 35, 36. ...

For more, see:









John Downame on resting from worldly business on the Sabbath


One whole day in seven is of necessity to be kept holy. This the Scripture calleth by excellency the Sabbath Day, without a difference, as it were the elder brother to all the rest of the days of t…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 20, 2022)

This week's post on the Lord's Day is worth quoting in full here; Gardiner Spring argued that the Sabbath day ought to be given civil protection:

Does not the importance of the Sabbath, in a civil view, invest it with an undeniable claim to the protection of public law? The laws of all Christian States have, to a greater or less extent, given their authority and protection to the Sabbath. Men of wisdom, honour, and virtue, have ever felt that it ought to be among the earliest objects of their solicitude to perpetuate the blessings of this holy day.

And does not the importance of the Sabbath plead irresistibly for this paternal interposition? Is the Sabbath the great means of perpetuating in the earth the knowledge of the true religion? Is it the great means of intellectual advancement? Does it lie at the foundation of all sound morality? Is it not less a distinguished means of temporal prosperity, than of holiness and eternal life? Then is there no institution around which a more impenetrable barrier of wholesome restrictions ought to be erected.

The Sabbath is the noblest and firmest pillar of a well-regulated society. It is the corner-stone of that noble edifice of morals, liberty, and public weal, which is the pride and exultation of every prosperous community. If our political institutions cannot be preserved unless the laws and usages of the land are formed on the basis of sound morality; if morality cannot be maintained without the active impression of religious principle; and if neither can exist long, where the Sabbath exerts none of its heaven-born influence; then is it not the truest policy of a State to enforce the observance of this day?

For the reference, see:









Gardiner Spring on civil protection for the Sabbath


Does not the importance of the Sabbath, in a civil view, invest it with an undeniable claim to the protection of public law? The laws of all Christian States have, to a greater or less extent, give…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Nov 27, 2022)

Today's post on Christ's delight in the Lord's Day comes from Jonathan Edwards:

... But how much more reason has Christ to bless the day of his resurrection, and to delight to honour it, and to be conferring his graces and blessed gifts on his people on this day. It was a day wherein Christ rested and was refreshed in a literal sense. It was a day of great refreshment and joy to Christ, being the day of his deliverance from the chains of death, the day of his finishing that great and difficult work of redemption that had been upon his heart from all eternity, the day of his justification of the Father, the day of the beginning of his exaltation and the fulfilment of the promises of his Father, the day when he had eternal life, which he had purchased, put into his hands. And Christ does delight to distribute gifts and blessings and joy and happiness on this day, and will to the end of the world.

O, therefore, how well is it worth our while to improve this day, to call upon God and seek Jesus Christ on it!

Let awakened sinners be stirred up by these things to improve the sabbath day, as they would lay themselves most in the way of the Spirit of God. Improve the sabbath day to call upon God, for then he is near. Improve the sabbath day for reading the holy Scriptures and diligently attending his Word preached, for then is the likeliest time to have the Spirit accompanying of it. Let the saints that are desirous of growing in grace and enjoying communion with Christ improve the sabbath in order to it. ...

For more, see:









Jonathan Edwards on Christ’s delight in the Lord’s Day


The Lord Christ Jesus takes delight in his own day. He delights to honour it. He delights to meet with and manifest himself to his disciples on it, as he showed before his ascension by appearing to…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 4, 2022)

Today's post for the Sabbath comes from Lewis Bayly. I will try and add more fresh authors to this category in the near future, God-willing, but in the meantime, enjoy Bayly's observations on the divine authority of the Lord's Day:

According to their Lord’s mind and commandment, and the direction of the Holy Ghost, which always assisted them in their ministerial office, the apostles, in all the Christian churches which they planted, ordained that the Christians should keep the holy Sabbath upon that seventh day, which is the first day of the week: “Concerning the gathering for the saints, as I have ordained in the churches of Galatia, so do ye also. Every first day of the week,” &c. (1 Cor. xvi. 1, 2.) “When ye come together in the church (being the Lord’s day) to eat the Lord’s Supper, to remember and shew the Lord’s death till he come,” &c. (1 Cor. xi. 20, 25, 26.) In which words note—

(1.) That the apostle ordained this day to be kept holy: therefore a divine institution.

(2.) That the day is named the first day of the week: therefore not the Jewish seventh, or any other.

(3.) Every first day of the week, which shews a perpetuity.

(4.) That it was ordained in the churches of Galatia, as well as of Corinth, and he settled one uniform order in all the churches of the saints: therefore it was universal. ...

For more, see:









Lewis Bayly on the divine authority of the Lord’s Day


According to their Lord’s mind and commandment, and the direction of the Holy Ghost, which always assisted them in their ministerial office, the apostles, in all the Christian churches which they p…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 11, 2022)

This week's post for the Lord's Day comes from Zacharias Ursinus:

For as concerning binding and constraint, the strangers which dwelled among the Jews were not constrained either unto all ceremonies, or religion, but unto the outward discipline, the which was necessary for the avoiding of offences of the Church, in which they lived: for the magistrate ought to be the keeper of discipline, according unto both tables of the Decalogue, or ten commandments, amongst his subjects, both to forbid manifest idolatry and blasphemies: and also concerning foreigners & strangers, so far as he may, to take heed that open offences be not given unto his subjects.

Furthermore, as touching binding there was an especial consideration of the Sabbath, the which was not at length by Moses, but even from the beginning of the world, commanded unto all men by God, and therefore bound all men unto the coming of the Messias, albeit that this commandment was so far grown out of use among them, that it was reckoned among the chief reproaches, wherewithal they mocked and taunted the Jews. ...

For more, see:









Zacharias Ursinus on the magistrate and the Sabbath


For as concerning binding and constraint, the strangers which dwelled among the Jews were not constrained either unto all ceremonies, or religion, but unto the outward discipline, the which was nec…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 18, 2022)

Today's post is from John Holmes Agnew on the Sabbath and family religion:

The Sabbath certainly operates most beneficially in presenting a suitable occasion to parents, for training up their children in the nurture and admonition of the Lord. During the days of business, they are not so much at leisure to assemble their families around them; nor are children generally so much disposed to attend to pious instruction on any other day. Their minds are then preoccupied with their plays and objects of pleasure.

But on the holy day which they have been taught to remember, on which they see all work suspended, and the Bible and religious books placed on the table, they are prepared to hear and to feel. And as parents value their children’s souls, and their country’s prosperity, let them not neglect on the Sabbath day, to gather their family about them, and in the use of some familiar and approved catechism, or from the fountain itself, infuse into their tender minds, the great facts and principles of the gospel of Jesus Christ.

For more, see:









John Holmes Agnew on the Sabbath and family religion


The Sabbath certainly operates most beneficially in presenting a suitable occasion to parents, for training up their children in the nurture and admonition of the Lord. During the days of business,…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 25, 2022)

Today's post from Thomas Mocket focuses on how the divinely-appointed Lord's Day makes the pretended holy days of men an irrelevance:

Q. But is it not meet, that a day should be set a part in hand of Christ our Blessed Saviour?

A. Yes, very fit, but it must be only that day which himself hath appointed and sanctified to that end, and therefore called it by his own name, to appropriate it to himself, viz: _The Lord’s day_, Revel. 1. 10. and hath commanded us to _remember to keep it holy_, Exod 20. 8, 9, 10. _Remember the Sabbath day to keep it holy_, (is the day of rest,) _the Sabbath of the Lord thy God_, we may not set days a part of our own head and without his mind, Neither may any impose the observation of any day for this end, lest they be found to be Intruders of human inventions, instead of God’s Commandments on the consciences of God’s people, whereof Christ only is King.

Ob. But many have religiously observed these days in preaching, hearing, praying, singing, holy conference, &c. And have gotten much good thereby,

A. True, but ten to one have got more hurt and done more evil in these days, than on any other time, contracted more guilt, and done Christ more dishonour than on all other days. Besides, the observation of days and times, without God’s warrant, and grievously abused to superstition and profaneness, is not lawful for Christians on pretence of some good gotten by duties of God’s worship on those days, which may as well be on any other days.

For the reference, see:









Thomas Mocket on the Lord’s Day making holy days redundant


Q. But is it not meet, that a day should be set a part in hand of Christ our Blessed Saviour? A. Yes, very fit, but it must be only that day which himself hath appointed and sanctified to that end,…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 2


----------



## Lowlander (Dec 25, 2022)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Today's post from Thomas Mocket focuses on how the divinely-appointed Lord's Day makes the pretended holy days of men an irrelevance:
> 
> Q. But is it not meet, that a day should be set a part in hand of Christ our Blessed Saviour?
> 
> ...


Wonderful. I’ve been feeling the weight of this recently. It seems as though hardly any of those who claim the name of “Reformed” even countenance this as a possible position.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 1, 2023)

Today's post for the Sabbath comes from Thomas Boston's _Human Nature in its Fourfold State_. Boston argues that the weariness of sinners with the Sabbath is evidence of human depravity: 

What pain and difficulty do men often find in bringing their hearts to religious duties? And what a task is it to the carnal heart to abide at them? It is a pain to it, to leave the world but a little, to converse with God. It is not easy to borrow time from the many things, to bestow it upon the _one thing needful._ Men often go to God in duties, with their faces towards the world; and when their bodies are on the mount of ordinances, their hearts will be found at the foot of the hill, _going after their covetousness,_ Ezek. xxxiii. 31. They are soon wearied of well-doing; for holy duties are not agreeable to their corrupt nature. Take notice of them at their worldly business, set them down with their carnal company, or let them be sucking the breasts of a lust; time seems to them to fly, and drive furiously, so that it is gone ere they are aware. But how heavily does it drive, while a prayer, a sermon, or a sabbath lasts?

The Lord’s day is the longest day of all the week with many; and therefore they must sleep longer that morning, and go sooner to bed that night, than ordinarily they do; that the day may be made of a tolerable length: for their hearts say within them, _when will the sabbath be gone?_ Amos viii. 5. The hours of worship are the longest hours of that day: hence when duty is over, they are like men eased of a burden; and when sermon is ended, many have neither the grace nor the good manners to stay till the blessing be pronounced, but like the beasts, their head is away as soon as one puts his hand to loose them; why, but because while they are at ordinances, they are, as Doeg, _detained before the Lord,_ 1 Sam. xxii. 7.

For the reference, see:









Thomas Boston on sinners being weary of the Lord’s Day


What pain and difficulty do men often find in bringing their hearts to religious duties? And what a task is it to the carnal heart to abide at them? It is a pain to it, to leave the world but a lit…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Sunday at 10:14 AM)

This week's post for the Lord's Day is from the American Presbyterian, John Holmes Agnew. He argued that the Sabbath was essential to maintaining the influence of true religion in society:

Finally, the utility of the Sabbath is apparent in its moral efficacy in preserving the worship of the true God, and sustaining a sense of accountability. You may walk over the length and breadth of any land, where the Sabbath and all its precious and reforming influences have never been known, and your eye will meet no pure worshipper of the living Jehovah; and you may plant your foot on the portal of no temple dedicated to the service of the Eternal and Holy One. But instead, you will everywhere find the deluded multitude bowing their knees to the workmanship of their own hands, having changed the glory of the incorruptible God, into an image made like unto corruptible man, and to birds, and four-footed beasts, and creeping things. And if you follow them to their fanes, you witness, most probably, the defiling worship of a prostitute goddess.

Or you may go to those who have lived under the light of Gospel truth, but have no regard for the Sabbath of God, and their conceptions of the Deity are such, (if they are not actual Atheists,) as leave them entirely irresponsible for their conduct, and sweep away from their minds all sense of accountability to God. Look at infidel France, when she Strikes out of her statute-book the weekly Sabbath and substitutes the Decade. She has the countenance and the mien of a maniac, and seems rushing to her own ruin, and looking fury in the face of her best friends. She cries night and day up and down the streets, “There is no God,” and pays her formal devotions to the substituted goddess of Reason. ...

For more, see:









John Holmes Agnew on the utility of the Sabbath to preserving true religion in a nation


Finally, the utility of the Sabbath is apparent in its moral efficacy in preserving the worship of the true God, and sustaining a sense of accountability. You may walk over the length and breadth o…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 1


----------

